# P/RR/S: Alaric's Quest For Perfection



## Alaric (Apr 17, 2005)

First off, many thanks to gopro for helping me figure out a proper training routine (P/RR/S), and for the generous help he has provided to everyone (including myself) on the forums.

I'm all set and ready to go.  This will be my second journal (the first one got had mixed routines in it, but now I'm sticking to one).

I'm currently at 195 lbs (bodyfat unknown, but its certainly not low), and my long term goal would be to hit 200-205 lbs at about 5-7% bodyfat.  Once that has been accomplished, I'll evaluate myself and see if I want more, or if I'd rather focus in on strength.

I'm 5'10 195 lbs and cutting.  I have just come off a 4+ month bulk (going from 170ish all the way up to 197).  My new years resolution goal for 2005 was to get up to 190, but I definitley surpassed that, and hopefully by the end of this year I'll be at 190 in a much leaner state.

Below I'll post my "starting" picture, and I'll cut down from that.  Training starts tomorrow with Rep Range week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2005)

Heya bud like I've said in previous posts you've done awsome thus far!  I'll keep watching ya through the process....p/rr/s is awsome and I loved every minute of it.  Best of luck with your up and coming cut!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey thanks for the support Deadbolt .  You're right about P/RR/S being an awesome routine.  Combined with an amazing diet provided via Gopro, the results you see from it can be overwhelming!!  I'm excited to see what this will do to me with my full out cut, but I'm going to be patient and not rush this.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 18, 2005)

*RR - April 18, 05*

*Training - *Chest & Delts

*Incline DB Press* - 75x6, 65 8, 50x8
I could've done more on the 75s, I just had my rep ranges messed up and thought I was supposed to be shooting for 6 reps max.  Next RR, I'll hit 8 reps, then the one after that hopefully I'll be using 80s for my starting set.

*Decline Bench Press* - 200x10, 185x7+1 (assisted), 135x9
My first time doing decline bench presses in a long time, I honestly didn't know how much weight to start off with.  Didn't dominate 200, but I think I'm good enough to hit 205 within 8-9 reps next RR week.

*Flyes* - 40 x 11, 40 x 10

*Seated Single Arm DB Extension* - 40 x 8/8, 45 x 8/8
Going to go heavier on these, start my sets off with 50s next RR week.

*Bent Lateral Row* - 22x9, 15x10
My form was sort of shakey on the 22s, I'll have to get my balancing down, or perhaps drop weight to 20.

*Cable Side Lateral (Corner Machine)* - 52.5x12/12, 60x10/10
Form was really shakey on the 60s, I guess I was exhausted by this point, I'll start off with this # next time.

*15 minutes moderate cardio on the bikes*


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there bud....some nice numbers your putting up!!  Keep at it man!

Whats your diet consist of?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Deadbolt 

Well, today I just started up my new cutting diet, so I'm officially cutting now.

I'm eating 3350 cals on workout days, and 3450 on my off days.

3350 breakdown is:
409g of protein
245g carbs
79g fat

3450 breakdown is:
403g of protein
131 carbs
149g fat

Numbers might not add up because some of the labels are weird, but that's a ballpark figure.  Going to see how cutting at about 17-17.7 times bw holds up for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

> I'm eating 3350 cals on workout days, and 3450 on my off days.


 wouldn't that be the other way around ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be the other way around ?


I was thinking the same....wouldn't you want more calories on your workout days?  I see you lowered the carbs and drasticly upped the fat...maybe you should try and lower some of that fat intake.  Unles eric has set up a meal plan for you then do as he says.  But I would think less cals on non training days IMO.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ha..*

Hey are you doing P/RR/S II or just a revised/tweaked RR? For my regular RR i think I did different exercises..How was your week with these exercises?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

*gwcaton* - I've read up the advice that Eric has given to others when it comes to cutting, so I'm basically following a modified format of it.  Seems to me, he always has people eating about ~50 cals more on OFF days (with higher fats).

*Deadbolt* - Yup yup, that was the plan to increase fats on off days and lower the amount of carbs.  But now that you and gwacaton have mentioned it, I might modify my Off days a bit so that there isn't such a big caloric difference between the 2 days.

*ccr_bballer33* - Nah, I'm doing P/RR/S, P/RR/S II hasn't been publicly released yet, so we're just going to have to wait and see 
I had a great workout yesterday, my chest is incredibly sore today, my delts seem to be alright though.  I'll occasionally change up the exercises from the original P/RR/S routine, just for more variation (but I'll be substituting the same type of exercises/movements).


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

*Training* - Off (Supposed to be Leg Day)

Just finished 15 minutes of moderately hard HIIT cardio (didn't really break a sweat), but I quickly followed this with 10 minutes of shadowboxing (was sweating like a hog after this)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Brother, just read your journal. Good lookin start to your new routine!!! I agree, GoPro helped me out a while back. I will be goin back to the P/RR/S routine in a while, right now I'm enjoying FullBody routines!!! Keep it up


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, just read your journal. Good lookin start to your new routine!!! I agree, GoPro helped me out a while back. I will be goin back to the P/RR/S routine in a while, right now I'm enjoying FullBody routines!!! Keep it up



Right on man!  Thanks for the support.  How are the fullbody routines treating you, do you prefer using that method instead of isolating a couple bodyparts/day?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Right on man!  Thanks for the support.  How are the fullbody routines treating you, do you prefer using that method instead of isolating a couple bodyparts/day?


No porblem Brother, my pleasure!!!
I had been doing the P/RR/S routine for a few months, then got sidelined for a while with a shoulder injury. Got right back into it and then decided to change it up a bit, since I had been doing a couple bodyparts at a time, and only working them once a week, I decided to give the FullBody routine a try. And to be quit honest, I LOVE it!!! You tear into your entire body and it's pretty intense, and yet fairly short. I really enjoy it. But like I said, I will retrurn to the P/RR/S routine in a little bit. Keep it up Brother, lookin good


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No porblem Brother, my pleasure!!!
> I had been doing the P/RR/S routine for a few months, then got sidelined for a while with a shoulder injury. Got right back into it and then decided to change it up a bit, since I had been doing a couple bodyparts at a time, and only working them once a week, I decided to give the FullBody routine a try. And to be quit honest, I LOVE it!!! You tear into your entire body and it's pretty intense, and yet fairly short. I really enjoy it. But like I said, I will retrurn to the P/RR/S routine in a little bit. Keep it up Brother, lookin good



Ouch that sucks with the shoulder injury, good to hear you're back on track though.  I guess in this sport (if you can call it that), you've got to keep your mind open and try out various things.  I might take your word for it and tryout the fullbody routine sometime in the future, but right now I'm gonna stick to P/RR/S 

I'll be looking along in your journal, I wanna see those killer supersets, and how P/RR/S will help you progress once you start up again!


----------



## reg56 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey man, good luck with everything.  We actually have a very similar build, so I'll definitely be following this journal.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2005)

reg56 said:
			
		

> Hey man, good luck with everything.  We actually have a very similar build, so I'll definitely be following this journal.



Thanks man 
How far are you from reaching your goals?  That would be some awesome weight to put up!


----------



## reg56 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bench - ? (Have been doing DB last 3 weeks, will know next week) 
 Squat - 410
 Clean - 205

 (I'm guessing my bench is 270)

 I'm actually a bit frustrated with myself because I feel like I cut too long.  I lost 45 pounds, which I'm proud of, but as you know, it's hard to gain strength on a cut so I really have to catch up.  Oh well, if I make the 1,000 pound club, then I make it.  If I don't, then I don't.  Only thing that matters is how you perform on the field...


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow very impressive numbers you're putting up.  Are you doing those numbers raw, or are you using a shirt/suit for the bench and squat?

You got 3-4 months to go, I think its possible that you close the gap and join teh 1000 club.

For cutting, I'd be happy if I could maintain my strength, that's my main goal while I'm cutting, if I gain....all the better 

Anyways, I'm off to the gym.  Good luck joining the 1000 club, please keep me posted on this.

Thanks


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2005)

*Training* - Legs/Abs

*Leg Extension* - 262.5x9, 225x8
Explosive postives, slow controlled negatives on these.  Killer sets!

*Hack Squat* - 165x11, 155x10, 155x10
The first set absolutely destroyed me, and the next 2 just finished me off.  I wanted to faint after these!  Again explosive postives, slow negatives.

*1 Legged Leg Press* - 112.5x12 per leg
Only 1 set here, was too tired from the hack squats to do anymore.  I wasn't really consistent on these reps, inbetween I'd take 3-4 second breaks sometimes.

*Lying Leg Curl* - 120x8, 130x8
Underestimated myself on these, judging how I was only able to do 1 set on the leg presses, I thought I'd be done to do some serious weight here.  Guess I was wrong.

*SLDL* - 185x10, 185x6
Explosive first set, made me suffer on the last set.  Too much energy drained out, but I'll go heavier next week

*Seated Leg Curl* - 100x12,100x10
Gotta go heavier on first set next RR week.

*Various Ab/Oblique work*

*ATF Squats* - 135x8
Just cooling myself off, and trying out a new stance.  I'm breaking parallel by a lot, these are truly ATF squats.  I can't wait to use this stance on my next squat day, I feel like I'm going to be throwing on heavier than regular weight up 

Good workout, intensity wasn't consistent throughout though.  I'd do one killer set, which would basically drain me, and make me suffer on the next exercise.  Making some improvements.


----------



## reg56 (Apr 20, 2005)

All lifts are raw.  I never really thought they were that impressive to be honest with you.  Some of my teammates have already reached 1,000 lbs or are close to it.  And my school is tiny too.  

 And no, they don't juice.  Just a shitload of creatine 

 But anyways, your workouts are looking solid man.  Keep it up!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy crap, must be turly inspirational figures at your school.  I wish I had something like that to look up too.  Now that you mention it, my highschool's football team and students were pretty weak compared to most other schools.

The strongest kid in my school had a 340 lb bench, but everyone else was in the low 200s.  Nobody at my school squatted (we didn't have a power rack), and no one deadlifted neither.

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Brother Aleric, pretty impressive numbers on your last w/o!!! Keep it up


----------



## Alaric (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Archangel  Funny thing is, my legs were fried yesterday, I could barely walk.  They seem to be alright today though.

*Training* - Back/abs

*CG Weighted Chin ups* - BW+20x7, BW+20x6

*WG T-bar Row* - 62.5x10, 62.5x8
Next time I'll be sure to put on a bit more weight!

*DB Row* - 60x12 per side, 60x11 per side
Again, I underestimated myself on these, let this be a lesson learned for next RR week!

*Machine Pullover* - 175x15, 187.5x11
I know I broke the reverse pyramid, but 175 wasn't doing it for me.  I missed the 2nd set by 1 rep, oh well, I kinda lost count in the middle of that set anyways.

*Traps* - forgot to do these, damnit!   

*Various Ab work*
Really concentrated on the negatives, sometimes spending as much as 7 seconds on the negative part.

*HIIT Cardio* - 15 minutes.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Holy Cow Brother, another great w/o!!! I hate when I forget to do traps too, I do shrugs when I do deads now, so I don't forget them anymore!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the support Archangel, much appreciated!

Lol yeah, I hate it when I forget to the body parts, after I finished my back...I felt like I was forgetting something, but didn't know what.  So I just decided to throw in some ab work lol.

That's actually not a bad idea about incorporating shrugs into the deadlift.  A couple questions though:
1) Do you find that you can shrug more weight than deadlift (so that when you do it at the end of the rep, you're not really working your traps to their full potential)?
2) Are you sacrificing some poundages/reps by doing the extra work (shrugs) at the end of every rep?

Thanks again Archangel!


----------



## reg56 (Apr 22, 2005)

Haha, that's funny.  I always seem to forget to work my traps as well for some reason.  

 I never even thought of shrugging while doing deads.  I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Well cripes, I got 2.5 hours of sleep last night, then I had to go write a 2 hour exam.  I worked out right after this, and I gave it what I could, but it certainly was not my best!  I didn't want to miss my biceps/triceps for the 2nd week in a row, decent workout/cardio session.

Side note:  I weighed in at 195 lbs AGAIN today.  Weird, it seems as if I have gained half a pound since yesterday.  Could this be due to lack of sleep??

*Training* - Biceps/Triceps

*Alternating DB Curl* - 40x8/8, 40x6/6
I guess my biceps have really exploded these past couple months.  I'll be upping the weight once again next RR week here.

*EZ Cable Curl (Behind usual machine)* - 120x10, 120x8

*Concentration Curl* - 25x12 each arm, 25x11 each arm

*Weighted Dips* - BW+45 x 9, BW+45 x 8, BW+45 x 6
Seems like I got jipped today, and got the "smaller size" belt.  Its hard as hell to do dips when you got the belt clip digging into your side.  Painful set, but I got it done nonetheless!

*Rope Pushdown* - "13"x9 (Shakey Form), "8"x10
I really don't know what these weights convert too, I'm going to have a fun time try to figure out what kind of poundages to use come summer time when I gotta choose a new gym.

*Kickback* - 20x12/12

*No Forearms Today* - Not because I forgot, just because I was too tired, I'm dying to catch up on my sleep, I felt like passing out at this moment, but I wasn't done yet....

*HIIT Cardio* - 10 minutes.  This was hard as hell to complete, but I finished it.

That's all for today, I'm off to get my much needed sleep!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Sleep well Brother!!!
Awesome w/o BTW too, No I don't think that my traps get underworked, Deads fry them alone!!! Seriously try it and you'll see what I mean. I cycle heavy days with rep days, so I honestly think my traps are getting fried just right


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sleep well Brother!!!
> Awesome w/o BTW too, No I don't think that my traps get underworked, Deads fry them alone!!! Seriously try it and you'll see what I mean. I cycle heavy days with rep days, so I honestly think my traps are getting fried just right


 Amen to that brotha...if deads are done properly deads will nail them really hard!!!  Its all in the hips heh.  It took me a while to get proper form down but it was well worth it!



			
				Alaric said:
			
		

> The strongest kid in my school had a 340 lb bench, but everyone else was in the low 200s.  Nobody at my school squatted (we didn't have a power rack), and no one deadlifted neither.!


Damn what a bunch of pussies LOL...I went to a private school so they were pretty competative.  Actually if you read up on west side by dave tates he interviews lost of the sports players in my old high school and they have some pictures.  Had some monster guys back then...but juice will do that to ya!

Awsome w/o's ya had there my man...keep up the good work!!  Your lookin strong!  You look beastly in your avi to heh.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

*Archangel* - Thanks a lot man, I guess I'll have to give it a shot. Only thing is I'd run it maybe once every 4 weeks during power week.  The rest of the 3 weeks I guess I'll have to settle for normal shrugs, IF i remmeber them   I'll give these a shot in 2 weeks, when I start up power week and let you know how it goes   

*Deadbolt* - Thanks for stopping by.  Its weird, I never really felt them getting hit when doing deadlifts, my back gets hit hard, but my traps seem to be ok.  

Wow, where I come from I couldn't imagine someone in highschool doing juice already.  That just seems "out of this world" so to speak.  But I guess that's to your benefit, more motivation for you to train harder and be competitive   I'll see if I can dig up any of Dave Tate's articles, I'm curious to see what these highschool students look like.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Wow, where I come from I couldn't imagine someone in highschool doing juice already.  That just seems "out of this world" so to speak.  But I guess that's to your benefit, more motivation for you to train harder and be competitive   I'll see if I can dig up any of Dave Tate's articles, I'm curious to see what these highschool students look like.


My computer is getting fixed so I'm using my cousins but once its up and running tomorrow I'll try to see if I have the articles still.  The pictures give them no justice....they are distant shots.  In real life these kids look totally different then in pictures.  But he tracked their progress I believe.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 23, 2005)

Ah ok Deadbolt, I can't wait too see these pics, please post 'em up ifyou find it!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Archangel* - Thanks a lot man, I guess I'll have to give it a shot. Only thing is I'd run it maybe once every 4 weeks during power week.  The rest of the 3 weeks I guess I'll have to settle for normal shrugs, IF i remmeber them   I'll give these a shot in 2 weeks, when I start up power week and let you know how it goes


   I think you'll like it!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I think you'll like it!!!



Hopefully I will, I'll keep you updated on how it goes!

*Training* - None

*Cardio* - semi hard HIIT 15 minutes, followed by 10~12 minutes shadowboxing.
Its pouring out today, so I had to do my cardio session in my cramped basement.  Good session nevertheless, I'm sweating from pretty hard from it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Heya bud!  I looked for that artcle but it was on my old computer not this one.  You can search for it @ http://www.t-nation.com/index.do;jsessionid=842D7B29B2C120227129B808412EFD3B.ba13

If I get a chance I will try to look for it but I figured I'd give ya the website so you could search for yourself.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud!  I looked for that artcle but it was on my old computer not this one.  You can search for it @ http://www.t-nation.com/index.do;jsessionid=842D7B29B2C120227129B808412EFD3B.ba13
> 
> If I get a chance I will try to look for it but I figured I'd give ya the website so you could search for yourself.



Hmm thanks, I tried running a couple searches with the keywords "tate, school, and highschool" but none of them really turned out anything specific.  I'm don't really know what I'm looking for, all I know is they are HUGE *#%ING HIGHSCHOOL student, lol (oh and the article was written by David Tate).  If you have any keyword suggestions, please let me know


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Should have something like westside for begginers or somethign along those lines.  I know thats the title of some sort but I just stumbled upon it a few months ago.  Your best bet is search for westside at that site and you should find it.  I wouldn't put anything about school in there b/c I don't know how many times that was mentioned....if I come across it again I'll let ya know.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Should have something like westside for begginers or somethign along those lines.  I know thats the title of some sort but I just stumbled upon it a few months ago.  Your best bet is search for westside at that site and you should find it.  I wouldn't put anything about school in there b/c I don't know how many times that was mentioned....if I come across it again I'll let ya know.



Hmm thanks for the suggestions, still no luck finding these beasts though.  Ah well, no biggie.  Just wondering though, do these kids resemble the guys at www.kevtrice.com?
We've got some real big lifters

mid 300-high 300 bench press
mid 500 squats
low 500 deadlifts

all in their senior year of highschool.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Yea I had alot of guys like them....they were big times heh.  Those dudes are off the wall though lol.

The article by dave tate didn't really show to many of the big guys though just the ones that made the most progress with westside.  Some of the other guys were just massive and he didn't interview them.  

I don't know if you follow highschool football but if you do there was a big article in my area about how my old highschool incorporated strong man events into their foot ball training like keg toss, sled drag etc etc.  They were the first to ever attempt it or some shit like that.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

I wish I had those kind of guys in my highschool to look up too...

Highschool football isn't as big up here, team members weren't forced to work out.  There were the regulars that showed up to the gym, and the team members that showed up maybe once every 2 weeks or so.

Did the strongman events help your high school?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> I wish I had those kind of guys in my highschool to look up too...
> 
> Highschool football isn't as big up here, team members weren't forced to work out.  There were the regulars that showed up to the gym, and the team members that showed up maybe once every 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Did the strongman events help your high school?


Yea they did awsome in their season....They went to the finals I believe but am not sure if they took states last year....I stopped following it mid season and only heard tid bits here and there.  But they lost alot of their good players my senior year...we all graduated together.  Pretty much most of the varsity team went away to college.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

Ah gotcha nice nice, what kind of numbers were these guys putting up??


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Ah gotcha nice nice, what kind of numbers were these guys putting up??


Pretty close to those other guys.  They were benching in the 300's, squats and deads were close to the 500 marks.  But those weren't the biggest guys....some of our lineman were much stronger then the roid users but I never got a chance to see them train.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

*Deadbolt* - Very scary indeed!

Finished off my exams today, and went straight into my workout.  Didn't have my usual preworkout meal, and I was feeling pretty fatigue.  But I got a decent workout nonetheless.  Gym was surprisingly packed though.

*Shock Week - April 25*

*Training* - Chest/Delts/Abs

*Decline Flyes/Medium Decline Bench Press* - 20x8/205x8, 25x8/185x6+1
This was my first time doing decline flyes, I didn't wanna go as heavy, just wanted to get my form down good and feel the stretch.  The decline bench presses were good, but I should've dropped the weight down more on my second superset.

*Decline Flyes/Dips* - 25x8/BW+25x8
Again, I had an idea of how heavy I could go on the flyes now, so next week I'll be upping the weight.

*Laying Machine Press* - 175x8/100x8/62.5x6
My stamina died off here, 175 felt heavy, but I think that was due to my mental fatigue.

*Seated Side Lateral/Shoulder Press* - 22x8/45x5.5 (don't know why I bailed out, I know i could've hit 6 no problem).
All the hammer machines were taken and I didn't feel like waiting or working in (wanted to warmup), so I just went ahead and did some shoulder presses instead.


*Reverse Pec Deck/WG Upright Row* - 112.5x8/65x8
I had to use a different machine for the reverse pec dec, just felt different and I didn't know how much weight I could put on it.  As for the upright rows, all the barbells were taken so I had to use heaviest "premade barbell" I could find, which was a 65.  Worthless really, so I just decided to concentrate super hard on form + negatives (going as long as 6 seconds on the way down).

*Cable Front Raise Dropset* - 60x6/30x8/22x8 per arm
My form on the 60s were pretty shakey, so hopefully I'll be able to perfect it by next shock week (2 weeks from now).

*Abs* - Negative crunches/obliques/crunches.  Slow controlled movements, my stomach was burning after this and i'm sure my face resembled that of a tomatoe.

*Moderate Cardio* 10 minutes, kept a good steady pace (could've been better)
*Track run* 1 lap (~2-3 mins), seems like I pulled my calf or something so I decided to stop after 1 lap, my calf feels alright now though.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Alaric, thats one heckuva w/o there!!! Very nice numbers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice wo ! 

First time through ? if so the second 3 weeks are much better, the third 3 weeks even better and after you finish your first 9 week cycle you really are getting it down pat and boom !!! it's time to take break and let the bod recoup. Second cycle , look out !

No wait , you 've been doing this for awhile right ?  Its the cut that is new ?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

*Archangel* - Thanks for stopping by, its good motivation when I'm getting support from someone with your strength.

*gwcaton* - What I meant to say was, this was my first time doing "decline flyes" I've never actually done the exercise before.  I'm sort of new to the P/RR/S, I'd say this is my first or second cycle.  However, all before that I was doing P/RR for a bit.

I've cut before, but I did it in a stupid fashion (I just dropped my calories from 4000 to 1800 or so), and ended up losing most of my gains.  I'm going to be smarter about it this time around. 

Side note: I weighed in at 194.4 before my workout, so at least I'm back on track again.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 26, 2005)

No Update on training today, looks like I'll be doing a 1 on 3 off split this week again.

My Gym membership expires this friday, so I'll probably take a week off after Friday until I find a new local gym.

*Creatine Starts Today - April 26, 2005*
Loading Creatine for 4 days, end my creatine cycle on *July 26, 2005.*

I really don't know what to expect from this, never used creatine while cutting, we'll see what happens.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Archangel* - Thanks for stopping by, its good motivation when I'm getting support from someone with your strength.


My pleasure, and thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Abs* - Negative crunches/obliques/crunches. Slow controlled movements, my stomach was burning after this and i'm sure my face resembled that of a tomatoe.


Lol, I love the imagery... Imma start followin yer journal, if you dont mind...


----------



## Alaric (Apr 26, 2005)

*Archangel* -   

*FishOrCutBait* - lol thanks for stopping by.  Go ahead and follow by all means


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Its going to be Leg Day today, I'm curious to try out the 20 rep squats.  I haven't decided if I'll do it or not, but if I do it'll most likely be supersetted into Leg Extensions  (I have a feeling it'll be painful).

Anywho, I've got some time to decide whether or not I'll do it, but I'm going to be putting in my new stance for squats today, so I'll be lifting "light"


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Can't wait to see your results Brother Alaric!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Ah Thanks Archangel, but it was nothing spectacular today.

Actually, I'm quite disappointed with my workout today.  No one really to blame but myself, I was feeling pumped up until I stepped into the gym.  Then I started thinking about my job interview tomorrow, and all of a sudden my heart just wasn't in it.

*Training* Quads/Hams/Calves

*Leg Extension/ATF Squat* 262.5x8/135x15
Was going to do a 20 rep squat, but I bailed out after 15 reps.  I should say that I cracked up my knee doing warmups (just the bar), I don't know what happened, I just heard this loud crack in my right knee and a sudden surge of pain.  Was fine a couple mins later, but I was scared to push myself any further.

*Leg Extension/Leg Press* - 250x8/200x9
Nothing to write home about, I just wasn't in the mood to trian legs anymore after my first superset 

*Lunge* - 95x10/85x8
My mind was elsewhere, I couldn't remmeber if I did both my legs, or the same leg twice (did them one at a time).  Blah

*Seated Leg Curl (Dropset)* - 100x8/75x10
Change in plans here, the Lying leg curl machine had a lineup going on.

*Seated Single Leg Curl (drop set)* - 50x10/37.5x10 per leg
This felt weird when i was doing my left leg, cause I didn't know where to put my right leg, so as I brought the leg curl back it'd smash into my right leg.  Was pretty painful since I was trying to be explosive on these, lol.  Good job to me for not using my brain!

*Calves (seated HUMP practising thingy)* - 70x8
The name itself should tell you how dumb I'm feeling right now  I'm going to shut up now before I look like an even bigger jackass.

[edit] Another thing that threw me off was that I weighed in at 192.4 lbs (before my workout).  What the heck, I dropped 2 lbs in like 2 days....Something is not right, better stop doing cheat meals.

I have a feeling this cut is going to be a battle of mentality vs strength.  I've only cutted once before this, and that didn't go so well (I lost a lot of strenght and mass).  SO its kinda psyching me out for this cut, I'm expecting my numbers to drop, but I'm doing the best that I can to keep them stable (or even raise them).  We'll see if I can beat 'em mind games....

Oh ya one last thing, I'm gonna be compressing this week into 3 days.  No workout tomorrow since I gotta do a job interview on the opposite side of town.  Friday I'll be doing back/arms (great...) followed by cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't be so down on yourself Brother, thats still one heckuva w/o!!!
Good Luck on your interview tomorrow!!!
Cutting is a Killer too, why do you think hardly anyone does it?!!
I will be in the same boat as you though, I'm getting ready to go on a cut myself, I want to get down to 205, thats like 50 pounds for me, but I want to concentrate on getting cut now. Keep at it Brother!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the words of encouragement and support Archangel, mucho appreciated.  I don't even know why I'm feeling down, its just this interview that's getting at me I guess.

Good point on the cutting, but I thought cutting was easier than bulking?  Holy cow, a 50 lb cut, you're gonna be RIPPPED and SHREDDEDD as hell.  Keep some before/after pics if you can, I'm sure it will serve as great motivation to the rest of us.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah what Angel said !  
Cutting easier than Bulking ?!!!   Oh my my !  How far north are you ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

Hell no cutting isn't easier...bulking is cake!

But anyhow man thats an awsome w/o there!  Everyone has their good and bad days bro dont sweat it.  Your mind just wasn't into it today we have all been there!  And when it comes to cutting...dont be worried about losing strength b/c your still early into the cut you shouldn't be losing any what so ever.  Its all mind over matter my friend.  

As long as you maintain proper cal range and stuff you should do fine....post your diet in diet and nutrition forum and let everyone critique it for yoy to makes sure its right on.  

Your doing great man just stay focused and determined and you'll do great.  Try not to stress abotu so many things it really kills ya faster bro...stress free is the way to be!  Life always balances out so you gotta take the good with the bad and those who live it up in the good and survive the bad with a smile are true winners!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

*Gwcaton* LOL, what I should've said was "I thought adding LBM was harder than dropping fat" haha, if I'm stilll wrong here well then....shucks, glad to have learned something new and correct 

*Deadbolt*Thanks for the words of wisdom Deadbolt.  I figured this would be a battle of mentality strength somewhat.  I was reading over Rissole's journal 6 weeks out before his comp, and it looks like he set some NEW prs right before his comp.  Gives me great hope 

I guess I could try posting up my diet in the diet and nutrition forum, but its quite different.  I think I lost the 2 lbs in 2 days because of my crappy cheat meals (used them as a fat/carb source) which was stupid of me to do.

Thanks for the support once again, those are some great words to live by, something I won't forget.  I'll try my best to live this summer out stress free, but once school starts up again in september....no guarentees   Hell, I just finished school 2 days ago, why should I talk about it starting up again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Yea Riss's diet was perfect IMO.  That man is the most determined man I have ever seen.  When I was training for my comp he helped me out a little and I learned some great stuff from him...he really knows how to keep you on track.  

Just stick to a clean diet for a while...no cheating nothing.  Especially now that your out of school man you should have no problems.  I remember one summer I spent 3 months just eating sleeping and working out.  It was my life and it was the best summer of my life.  I can't do that anymore with work and all but if you can just concentrate on your diet you will be fine.  When you think its perfect post it and I'm sire we can fix something.  Theres always one limiting factor....believe me we all do it.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Most definitley, he earned his 1st place finish after seeing all the hard work he went through.  I've never talked to him but just by reading his posts I can see that he has a lot of dedication and hard work.

I'm going to try and stick to the clean diet, I keep procasinating on that.  Again I had another cheat meal today (McDonald's...yuck), but this wasn't really my fault.  My job interview was 2 hours, and I was starving (1 hour commute back home).  I'm going to start it up tomorrow if possible.  I don't know how clean I'll be eating though because I plan on getting a fulltime (40 hour job) this summer, hopefully.  Anyways, you're right on about the diet, I have nothing to lose by posting it.  I'll do that in a sec, and update this thread right after.

Thank you good sir!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Here she is, my cutting diet   

TADA


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Lookin like a solid plan of attack!!! So did ya get the job? It sounded like ya did saying you where gonna be working 40 hours a week!!! Do what I do, pre-make all your meals that you need at work. It's alot easier than you think!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 28, 2005)

Yo Al, Im startin my cutting next week... Good luck man, Ill be in the same boat as you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Heya man...diet looks good!!!  Just keep strict and clean and youl do fine.  Just remember every so often you will have to recalculate the macros....but you have plenty of time before that.

Do as arch said...make them all the night before!!  Now I can't say my diet is anywhere clean right now...its actually garbage!!  But my schedual is pretty hectice right now with finals and all.  I work full time and go to school full time.  Once summer classes start and I have a set work schedual I'll go back to my set clean meals.  Its tuff to get started with but once you get the hang of it it all becomes cake!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

*Archangel* Thanks for checking that out buddy.  I don't know if I got the job yet, I find out tomorrow   We will see how it goes, I think the interview went alright (could've used a bit more sleep though, the whole 2 hour testing thing threw me off guard).  Still hoping to be working the 40 hours a week  
Good idea about premaking the foods before hand, I/my mom used to do that for school, I might as well bring the habit along and make it easier for myself 

*FishOrCutBait* - Nice nice, thank you and I wish you the best of luck cutting.  I'll be following your progress in your journal   

*Deadbolt* - Thank you good sir.  That's what I'm trying to do right now, I haven't been my strictest this past 5-6 days, hopefully I'll get back on track by tomorrow!  I actually have to recalculate my macros NOW, because I had a mixup with my measuring.  Was measuring by volume, not my mass (so I gotta recalculate some things out now).

Wow kudos to you for working full time and going to school full time.  I go to school full time, and I personally think that alone is a handful, I couldn't imagine going to work.  Well best of luck to you on getting that strict clean diet asap, and good luck on your finals!

***WORKOUT will be posted below***


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

I decided that today would be the last day for me to work out in my school's gym (my membership expires Saturday).  I had to change plans and make this week into a 3 day workout week instead of 4....Meaning I had to cram things in today.  To make things even more interesting, I had to finish everything up in 40 minutes (this would have usually taken me about 80 minutes to do, split over the course of 2 days).  Then again, I didn't train traps/forearms just because I had no more time and energy left (the gym closed).

*Training* - Back/Biceps/Triceps

*Machine Pullover/WG Pulldown* - 207.5x10/112.5x10
Improvement here since my last shock week, however, this felt too light.

*Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Grip Bent over Row* - 120x10/135x8
Stiff Arm Pulldown felt too light, should've used a higher weight.  Funny thing happened with the Reverse Grip.  I was in my rush to superset this immediately, that I didn't "deadlift" it up correctly.  Nevertheless, I felt a sharp pain in my knee (the same one I got during leg day), I need to give this knee a break before I do some serious damage to it.  Pain was pissing me off through the set, and caught me completely off guard.

*CG Row*
162.5x6/100x8/62.5x8
Gotta work on my form for 162.5, wasn't using FULL rom (approx 85% of it).  Probably should use a smaller dropset to the 2nd set.

***THIS is where I would usually do traps/abs and then end my workout***

but I wanted to cram my biceps/triceps in soo...

*EZ Curl/CG Chin* - 35ps x 6/BWx3
CG Chinups were embarassingly low, I was just spent after that CG ROW (didn't really take a break between that and doing this)

*EZ Curl/Reverse Curl* - 25ps x 6/55x8
Again, was spent here, I wanted to do preacher curls, but they were in use and I was in a rush!!!

*Single Arm Cable Curl* - "6" x 6/ "4"x6 per arm
I don't know what these "6" and "4" convert too unfortunately.  I took note that on a similar machine 4 = 50, and 6 = 75.  I don't think it applies to this machine, because...well 75 cable curls seem out of my league.

*Pushdown/CG Bench* 100x10/185x5
You can bet your ass I was spent on this one, hell warming up with 135 felt heavy as hell, I'm surprised I got 185 up 5 times.

*Reverse Pushdown/Overhead Ext* - 100x10/30x8
I'm gonna LOL at these numbers next shock week, then again, my heart was pounding like crazyy!!

*Dips* - BW x 8, regrip, BW x 3
meh nothing to say on these, I was done
*** no forearms/calves*****

Well I finished the week off, crammed it and took a huge hit on my weights.  Didn't wanna do cardio after this, or else I would have probably had a heart attack LOL.  I'm not used to having such low RI, or sometimes no RI.  On average I was spending less than a minute on my RI, whereas I usually spend ~2-3mins (depending on the exercise).

Not sure what next week will bring, I'll most likely give my body a break and simply do some cardio.  This will give me the time to find a new gym/job hunt (if I odn't get the job tomorrow)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Deadbolt*Thanks for the words of wisdom Deadbolt.  I figured this would be a battle of mentality strength somewhat.  I was reading over Rissole's journal 6 weeks out before his comp, and it looks like he set some NEW prs right before his comp.  Gives me great hope


Yeah what the.....   I come in here for a look see and your giving me snaps....  Thanks guys  Yeah Al, i keep my strength right up to comp but after was a different story.... 2 weeks of light w8's seemed to have had an effect  

Now i was gonna have some say about your diet but Eric gave it a big thumbs up so you dont have to listen to me at all...... i still put some suggestions in 


			
				Alaric said:
			
		

> *OFF Days*
> 
> *Meal 1*
> 2 whole eggs
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice wo ,

But kind of scarey !  Don't rush ! Thats when you get hurt.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice w/o bro! Thats some crazy stuff goin on! How long did it take you to get all that done?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 29, 2005)

Woot, side note.  I got the job  Taking the week off so I can see what my working schedule is, then I'll start shopping around for memberships next weekend.  The next week will have only cardio (most likely on weekends).

*gwcaton* - Thanks man, you're absolutely right, I hate rushing and after yesterday, I never wanna do it again!  Definitlely not worth the risks of injury.

*FishOrCutBait* - Thank ya, I finished the workout in just under 40 minutes (there were times were I was practically running from one side of the gym to the next)!

*Rissole* - Wow thanks for the indepth analysis of my diet, there are some suggestions I'll put into play ASAP, but I have some questions of my own against the others.

I should let you know that I'm doing this based on gopro's "experimental" cutting diet, I found over here: link.  That being said, hopefully I can straighten some things out, so lets get started 



> *OFF days*
> 
> Meal 1
> 2 whole eggs
> ...



Thanks for the indepth analysis Rissole, whatever I didn't mention above, I've already added to my gameplay


----------



## Alaric (May 1, 2005)

*Cardio Day*
15 minutes semihard HIIT cardio, followed by 15 minutes shadowboxing.
Good session, I'm tired and I need my breakfast.

No training until I find a gym, so this journal is going to be asleep for the next 7 days or so.

Side note: My diet has been crap this weekend, too many parties that threw me off, next Friday I have a birthday party to go to, so I don't expect my diet to be clean there neither.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

How do you like shadowboxing for cardio work?  I've thought about it but never tried it...


----------



## Alaric (May 1, 2005)

Pylon - Its really intense, I love it gives me a nice sweat.  Then again it all depends on how you exert yourself on it, I go start soft and work myself up to my combos.  The only thing I'd suggest for it, is to do it in a fairly cool place (like a basement with the lights off), cause [the shadow boxing] that will heat you up fast!

*Note*:  Although this past week my diet has been pretty much crappy overall and inconsistent.  I must say I'm leaning out quite nicely, I'm too scared too weigh myself though, but I'd confident I'm above the 190 range, maybe 192-193.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.  Sounds like a nice addition when at home or in a hotel...


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Hello Brother Alaric!!! Hows the weekend treating ya?
Shadowboxing is an Excellent form of aeoribics!!! You can really turn up the intensity if ya want to!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

Always judge progress by the mirror not the scale bud!!  One thing I've learned since I've started this lol.

Don't be a stranger on your week off you can still stop by and bullshit.

What exactly is shadow boxing?  I assume it would be you just pretty much chasing your shadow around right?  I wanted to get a punching bag just so I could give it hell and release some anger but I wouldn't know the first thing to do lol.  I mean I can fight but thats straight up street fighting no combos or anything lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

I have a heavy bag in my basement, but it is unused right now.  (My boy's room is right above it, and when I work it the floor shakes a bit.  I'm sure it would wake him.)  It can be very intense, especially if you try to do it as a boxing round (3 minutes on, 1 off for 15 turns.)  You'll be whipped at the end. 

 Shadow is similar but without a bag.  Less impact on the joints, for one thing, and nice and quiet.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It can be very intense, especially if you try to do it as a boxing round (3 minutes on, 1 off for 15 turns.)  You'll be whipped at the end.
> 
> Shadow is similar but without a bag.  Less impact on the joints, for one thing, and nice and quiet.


  Excellent description!!!


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2005)

*Archangel* - Heyo, the weekend was great.  I'm dying to have my next one already, work is...long! lol, How's it going on your side?

*Deadbolt* - That's a good point, my biggest concern though is dropping too much weight off too fast.  I'm trying to stick within the 0.5-1.5lb/week range for losing weight, but I won't go kill myself if I odn't stay within that range.  Work is tiring me out, I doubt I'll be on the computers much during the weekdays.  Especially once I start working out, so it looks like my participationg level on these forums might drop/fade off a bit 

Looks like Pylon has answered your question, but I go don't necessarily go after my shadow.  My basement is covered in mirrors/reflected objects, so I can watch myself as I practice.

*Pylon* - Thanks for givin out the good description.  I've never tried it like you mentioned, I always just push myself at a constant but moderate rate.  Yours sounds brutal though, HIIT with 3 minutes of running and only 1 of joggin!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

Do you use combos or anything?  Or is it just free for all?  I was looking for some combos but can't find anything.  I want to start but I know I'd end up just doing stupid shit and it wouldn't work out the way I want lol.  Got any suggestions?


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

You can run combos if you want, but with the bag, I always just look at it as 3 mintues of trying to pound the bag into submission.  Heck, kicks and headbutts are fine too, if you're an ultimate fighting cardio kinda guy...But no sleeper holds allowed.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You can run combos if you want, but with the bag, I always just look at it as 3 mintues of trying to pound the bag into submission.  Heck, kicks and headbutts are fine too, if you're an ultimate fighting cardio kinda guy...But no sleeper holds allowed.


LOL no sleepers...your to funny 

Yea as soon as I pay my massive credit card bill off this weekend I am gonna look around for a decent bag.  And what weight would you suggest?  I know there are different degrees...I dont want to get one that when I hit it its like a brick wall but then again I don't want like a pillow either.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

My bag doesn't have a weight, but I'd guess 50-70 lbs.  Your best bet is to go hit a few.  Make sure to but wrist wraps.  They make a ton of difference to your knuckles and your wrists.


----------



## Alaric (May 4, 2005)

Wow I'm no pro at this, hell, I don't even have a bag to hit.  Lol, I just hit one of my workout benches (stupid bowflex machine I bought awhile ago).  But yeah, I never use a bag, I'm always just punching air (its still a hell of a workout).  Definitley do combos, make them up as you go along.  For example try completing this as fast as you can:
1) Grab with right hand
2) Come back, upper cut left
3) Come back, punch right
4) Repeat

If you get your form down, and use your whole body, you'll start sweating up in no time!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Wow I'm no pro at this, hell, I don't even have a bag to hit.  Lol, I just hit one of my workout benches (stupid bowflex machine I bought awhile ago).  But yeah, I never use a bag, I'm always just punching air (its still a hell of a workout).  Definitley do combos, make them up as you go along.  For example try completing this as fast as you can:
> 1) Grab with right hand
> 2) Come back, upper cut left
> 3) Come back, punch right
> ...


Once I get mine I'll try it....had one as a kid but never got another and I miss em when ya gotta take out a little anger ya know what I mean!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> My bag doesn't have a weight, but I'd guess 50-70 lbs.  Your best bet is to go hit a few.  Make sure to but wrist wraps.  They make a ton of difference to your knuckles and your wrists.


You use wrist wraps with tape or a pre made type?


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

My heavy bag was 100 pounds, I suggest 80 pounds!!! And most definatly use wrist wraps!!!
Brother Alaric, your not kidden Brother, You can w/o VERY Intensly while shadow boxing, and I suggest starting out slowly and building on the combos!!!
Hows it goin Brother Alaric?


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

My straps are made by everlast.  They have a loop on one end for your thumb, and velcro on the other to cinch them up.  Very easy to get on and off, good protection, and they only cost about $5.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> My straps are made by everlast.  They have a loop on one end for your thumb, and velcro on the other to cinch them up.  Very easy to get on and off, good protection, and they only cost about $5.


I'll look into it this weekend at like sports authority...pretty much the only place around here that has em.  Thanks for all your help guys!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

... With all this talk, Im gettin a little interested in this shadowboxin stuff...


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My heavy bag was 100 pounds, I suggest 80 pounds!!! And most definatly use wrist wraps!!!
> Brother Alaric, your not kidden Brother, You can w/o VERY Intensly while shadow boxing, and I suggest starting out slowly and building on the combos!!!
> Hows it goin Brother Alaric?



Its going its going.  From monday-friday my schedule looks something like:
a) wake up
b) eat
c) work
d) eat
e) sleep

I'm only getting like 15 minutes of tv, and 5-10 minutes of internet, then I'm just too tired to do anything else   Funny thing is, I'm not doing ANYTHING at work, who would've knew sitting around for 8 hours would be SOOOOo tiring. lol


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... With all this talk, Im gettin a little interested in this shadowboxin stuff...



Go for it man, its a great cardio workout and stress reliever!  Nothing beats a little sunrise shadowboxing


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2005)

*Pylon* - Thanks for all your tips man.

*SIDE NOTE*: This is great, I may have a "private" gym all too myself this summer.  Well almost, its my dad's office gym, but no one uses it.  I'm going to check it out this weekend and see if it will do for me or not.  If it is, I start Saturday!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Pylon* - Thanks for all your tips man.
> 
> *SIDE NOTE*: This is great, I may have a "private" gym all too myself this summer.  Well almost, its my dad's office gym, but no one uses it.  I'm going to check it out this weekend and see if it will do for me or not.  If it is, I start Saturday!


  That just might be a blessing for ya!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Sounds like it to me! Man, all them fun lil things the Lord provides are just, SWEET!!!

So what exactly do you DO at work?


----------



## Alaric (May 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That just might be a blessing for ya!!!



it just might, I'll let you guys know tomorrow


----------



## Alaric (May 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Sounds like it to me! Man, all them fun lil things the Lord provides are just, SWEET!!!
> 
> So what exactly do you DO at work?



LOL not a whole lot, I just sit around my desk for about 7 out of the 8.5 hours I'm there.  ONce in awhile, someone will come up and ask me to type something up or so, that's about it.  Boring as hell, but good pay!~


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new gym find bro!!!  Sounds awsome!!

Yea doing nothing at work sucks....if we are slow at my job and they make us the drivers come back to base b/c there are no patients its the worse.  Time just DRAGS!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2005)

You can always use the time to do static ab crunches, butt clenches and kegels, right!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You can always use the time to do static ab crunches, butt clenches and kegels, right!


What do you think _IM_ doin right now, and a one!   and a two!  ...


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> What do you think _IM_ doin right now, and a one!   and a two!  ...


----------



## Alaric (May 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You can always use the time to do static ab crunches, butt clenches and kegels, right!



HOLY crap you are a genius, lol.  I know about kegels, but what exactly are butt clenches and static ab crunches??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

squeeze your butt at the same time as you squeeze your abs...


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> squeeze your butt at the same time as you squeeze your abs...


If someone new popped in they wouldn't know what to think!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 7, 2005)

uhhhh whats goin on in here???


----------



## Alaric (May 7, 2005)

hahaha the guys are getting a wee bit carried away  

I can't seem "squeeze my butt" while I'm sitting, lol that will be something I shall try to master this summer at work.

I just checked the "private" gym.....Pretty much sucked.  No barbells or plates.  All machines, and a couple benches that can go from flat-incline.  That's it.  HIghest dumbell was like 50 lbs lol.

No workout today, going to get a membership tomorrow and start this week off on sunday.  The week after will be started on Saturday though.


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

That sucks!!! Sorry to hear the gym wasn't all it needed to be, where are ya geting a membership?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Dang man! Im sorry... That stinks that it didnt work out, but hey, keep squeezin those buttocks...


----------



## Alaric (May 7, 2005)

Angel - yea it does, but I don't mind forking over some money for a better quality gym.  Its not that expensive just under $50/month for 4 months here at a local gym.  Actually its the only gym available here.

FishorCutBait - lol, damnit I'm trying and I just can't do it!


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Hey Al, sorry i haven't been in... whats doin??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Heya bud....that sux that the corporate gym was a no go.  I figured it would be like that b/c no one in those places ever uses em so theres no need to maintain em.

I pay like 55 a month by me so I think you got a good deal.  I pay by the year though.


----------



## Alaric (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Al, sorry i haven't been in... whats doin??



Hey Rissole, thanks for dropping by again.  You haven't missed much, I took a week off training.  I start training again today though, so in a few hours I'll post up.



			
				Deadbolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud....that sux that the corporate gym was a no go. I figured it would be like that b/c no one in those places ever uses em so theres no need to maintain em.
> 
> I pay like 55 a month by me so I think you got a good deal. I pay by the year though.



Ah yeah that's true, I got my membership just a couple hours ago.  I"m actually about to head down now, I think I"ll like this new place.  I'm paying $194 for 4 months which works out to about $48.50 (student rate).
No contracts after that, no set up fee, just a flat fee of that.  Keep in mind these are in CAD, works out to about $157 USD ($39.25/mth).

I'm happy


----------



## Alaric (May 8, 2005)

*Power Week May 8, 2005*

*Chest/Delts/Abs*

*DB Bench Press* - 90x5, 75x6, 60x6
New gym, first exercise.  These dumbbells are rubber weight, and I found out the highest they have is 100.  I hope to be using those by the end of summer  .  Problem with rubber is, they keep colliding at the top of the motion, damnit!

*Incline Bench Press* - 170x5, 135x6, 120x6
Its going to take me some time to get used to these Incline Benches.  I wasn't sure if I'd be moving the same amount of weight or not, so I took it easy on the last 2 sets (no spot).

*Dips* - BWx13 (slow controlled negatives).
Looks like I'll be beltless for the next 4 months, gym doesn't have one and I'm not to fond of the dipping machine neither.  They're narrow, so its hitting my tri's more than my chest.  

*Seated DB Shoulder Press* - 55x2 (slow 6 second negative on last one), 45x6
I was hoping to hit more with 55, but I just couldn't do it.  Maybe I was out of steam, I don't know, but I'll use 50s next week.

*Upright Row* - 105x6 (check form), 95x6
Wasn't really happy with my first set, I didn't use full rom on the last couple reps, going to check the form next power week before upping the weight.

*Cheat Lateral* - 30x6 (form), 25x6
Again, my last couple reps had a lower ROM, so I wanna perfect it before upping the weight.

*Cardio* - 2-3 minutes on treadmill, then 6.5 minutes on the bike (quick washroom break inbetween).
My calves were acting up after a couple minutes on the treadmill, and i didn't wanna push it further.  They seem to be alright now, hopefully it won't act up on leg day tomorrow.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the gym.  The equpiment seems new/high technish, and I'm old fashioned, but this is a lot better than the gym I was at last summer.  I hate the rubber weights though (for dumbells), but what can you do.  It was deserted today (probalby like 5-6 other people were in the gym).  I hear it gets very crowded on weekdays between 5-7, so I'll try and hit it up around 6:30-7:00ish.   Legs tomorrow, lets see how that goes.
My workout weeks will start on Saturday now.

One last thing, that week off + crappy diet for a week didn't really affect my numbers, I'm still looking leaner than before, and just as strong.  Then again, if my weights drop for legs/back/arms, I won't complain because the equipment here has a different feel to it.

Weight: 188 before workout/190 after.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Always fun to try to work in a new gym.  I hate it.  (But, since I travel a lot, I do it often.  The trick is to adjust after the first couple of reps, but you have to be really self aware to pull it off.)

 As for the butt werks, imagine pinching off a loaf, and try to raise yourself about two inches by pushing down on the chair with your glutes.  Then hold until you quiver.  Shoot for 30 sec or more, then do ab clench for the same length, then kegels to complete the circuit.  It's not much, but better than nothing.


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Nice wo !  Week off doesn't look like it hurt you too much if at all


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Power Week May 8, 2005*
> 
> *Chest/Delts/Abs*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

All considered, looks pretty good for a first w/o at a new gym!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Another thought on the dips is squeezing a medicine ball between your knees, if you have them.  They are a little easier to hold, and don't upset people if you drop them.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Brother Alaric, Thats one heckuva w/o!!! Glad it's working out for ya!!!


----------



## Alaric (May 9, 2005)

*Pylon* - Thanks that's a good tip.  Only problem is, I don't have a great attention span, so I don't know how much I'd benefit from that.  Doesn't hurt to try it though, I'm still not used to the equipment for back/arms b/c I haven't tried it out yet.

I've tried out that butt thing, and I still can't do it, grr!! At least I'll have all day tomorrow to try it out.  Those ab clenches though, you're just sucking in your tummy, or are you flexing your abs and holding the flex?

Medicine balls on dips?  Aren't those medicine balls wide as hell and light??  Maybe I'm thinking of something else (the ball I"m thinking off is big and bouncey lol)

*Archangel* - Thanks again for support and dropping by!  It was a good workout, I won't deny that, but I could've gone a bit harder on shoulders 
*gwatcon* - Thanks man, its still too early to tell, by the end of this week I'll know how the rest affected me.

*Deadbolt* - Whoa thanks for the indepth analysis.  I should say that I'm not using any momentum on the DB Presses.  These rubber weights are WIDE as hell, and I cna't help but touch at the top of the motion (not smash, just touch).  I've found out that if I do a slight tilt towards the top, I get a bit more ROM out of it.  Put it this way, a 60 lb in RUBBER DB's are as wide as 90lb in steel plate db's. 

Incline Bench - I know that's a big drop, and I regret doing that much, I agree with you.  I should've dropped down to 145 on the second set, or 150 even.  I had no spotter for the last 2 sets, and I wasn't confident in my abilities with this new bench stance (even though I did pump out 170 the set before).

Dips - Good tip on that, thanks man.  I used to do these for chinups in hs (with a 20 or 25lb db), however, I find that anything higher than 35 is hard as hell to keep hold of on your legs, I don't know why, maybe I have weak calves?

*FishCutOrBait* - Thanks man!


----------



## Alaric (May 9, 2005)

Daily notes posted after Training below, for updates on my cutting status.

*Sleep* - 7.5 hours, I was really really tired today didn't feel like working out but I didn't want to skip and fall behind.

*Training* - Legs

*ATF Squats* - 225x4+2, 225x2
I cracked my left knee again on warmup *jjust the bar*, I think because its weightless I don't concentrate on form and I do it sloppy for warmups.  I need to stay focused on these throughout.  I know I could've pushed out 6 by myself on the first set, I'll get it next time.  I'm happy with my form, at the end of my first set my spot was like "HOLY CRAP i wasn't expecting you to go so freaken deep".  Lol 

*Single Leg Ext* - 120x6/5, 120x6/5
I don't know why my left foot is dragging behind on one rep, heh.

*Hor. Leg Press* 295x6, 315x6, 275x6 (even deeper start)
The machine racks up at 395 here, and I don't know why but these weights seem lighter than the one at my school.  I'm sure I"ll be doing the rack in no time, so I"m just going to focus in on doing deep starts (ass touching heels almost).

*Seated Leg Curl* - 150x4, 120 x6
I feel like I can do more on these machines, but my first set my calves started acting up again.  I might consider dropping the weight next power week.

*SLDL* - 225x1, 225x1
I was too tired here, hell I was sleepy eyed throughout my whole workout.  But at this point I couldn't get my balance down, I kept falling back.  My form was crappy on these singles, and I think I pulled my neck on the second set.  Shouldn't have attempted these.....

=================================
*DAILY NOTES*
I don't really like the way my meals are going to be set out during the "ON" weekdays for these 4 months.  My last meal is filled with most of my carbs (a mix of LOW GI Carbs and HIGH GI Carbs).  I prefer getting in teh HIGH GI carbs, but we finally got brown rice cooking here.  I run the day very low on carbs, but I push all my carbs post workout.  30 minutes later, I sleep.

Another thing, I'm not eating as much veggies as I'd like to be.  I'm eating it maybe once a day, I'd like to up this to 3-4 times a day for my cut.  Heck I ate more when I bulked.

Off to bed, g night everyone.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Dynamite W/O there Brother Alaric!!! Keep pushin it!!! Watch them knees though!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Pylon* - Thanks that's a good tip. Only problem is, I don't have a great attention span, so I don't know how much I'd benefit from that. Doesn't hurt to try it though, I'm still not used to the equipment for back/arms b/c I haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> I've tried out that butt thing, and I still can't do it, grr!! At least I'll have all day tomorrow to try it out. Those ab clenches though, you're just sucking in your tummy, or are you flexing your abs and holding the flex?
> 
> Medicine balls on dips? Aren't those medicine balls wide as hell and light?? Maybe I'm thinking of something else (the ball I"m thinking off is big and bouncey lol)


 No, those are swiss balls.  Medicine balls are about the size of a soccer ball and weigh anywhere from 2 to 25 lbs.  

 Flex the abs tight and hold.  Like trying to take a big dump.  Then pinch off and squeeze the gluts.  Don't forget to wipe...


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

> *SLDL* - 225x1, 225x1
> I was too tired here, hell I was sleepy eyed throughout my whole workout. But at this point I couldn't get my balance down, I kept falling back. My form was crappy on these singles, and I think I pulled my neck on the second set. Shouldn't have attempted these.....


 
Be careful man !


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Hey champ, post up what your eating now and i'll see how i can help, i'm not too good at it but i can bluff well  No i don't like carbs before bed, too much energy to sleep on.... How many cals are you aiming for??


----------



## Alaric (May 10, 2005)

*Archangel* - Thanks, yea will definitley pay more attention to my knees, I didn't expect 45 lbs to cause it to act up.

*Pylon* - Thanks for the clarification.  Unfortunlately my gym only has medicine balls  Come to think of it, I've never been to a gym that has medicine balls.

*gwcaton* - Yup definitley will be a lot more careful.  Today my lower back feels pretty sore, sorta like I just did a back workout.  Hopefully it'll be set for tomorrow's back day!

*Rissole* - lol, hey I'm always up for some criticism, you seem like a very knowledgable person, so here it goes:

Basically the same as what I posted last time, but different timings during workout days on weekdays.  I'm getting udo's oil this weekend, for a good fat source 

*ON Days (weekdays)*

Meal 1 - 6:30am

2 whole eggs
11 Egg Whites
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter Drop the fat and have some carbs

Meal 2 - 9:30am
1.8 Scoop ON WHey

Meal 3 - 12:30 pm
10 oz chicken breast

Meal 4 - 3:00 pm
1 cup brown rice
6 oz chicken breast

Preworkout (30mins~1 hour before) - 6:00 pm
2 Scoops ON Whey
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter

Postworkout (immediately after workout) 7:30pm
2 Scoops ON Whey
4 Quaker Original Rice Cakes 

PWO Insulin Spike Meal (1~2 hours after workout) - 8:50pm
1.75 Cup of White Rice
1 Cup Broccoli
1 Medium Apple
9 oz chicken breast (6.75)


I wakeup at 6am, and go to sleep around 9:00-9:30pm.  I have 2 15 minute breaks, and 1 lunch break (1 hour), which is why I eat more chicken during lunch.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

things are lookin pretty good bro, pretty good. Im not huge on you going to bed without somethin like cottage cheese in your belly though...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

IMO looks like you could reduce the protein a touch and add some more efa's and carbs.  Those both seem very low for such a new start into a cut.  I'd leave some room for tweaking down the road.  Especially just coming off of a big bulk you still need some carbs bro.  I know eric and pete are fans of training with just proteins and fats...as am I...but maybe try adding some carbs for breakfast considering you go so long before you train ya know?

Id go with something more like:
M1-drop natty and add carbs
M2-add efa's replace whey w/ chicken/meat/fish/etc
M3-add ef'as
M4-fine
pre w/o-fine
post w/o-move white rice here with whey
M5-cottage cheese w/ efa's


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *ON Days (weekdays)*
> 
> Meal 1 - 6:30am
> 
> ...


Ok they are my suggestions, you may have to ajust some amounts for your cals to be right


----------



## Alaric (May 11, 2005)

Hey thanks for the replies guys, I'm considering tweaking my diet just a touch.  I worked out today, and I weighed in around 194-195 after a workout, wtf that's like a 4lb jump in one week lol.  Tihs weekened when I have more time available to me, I'm going to go over the things you guys said, and see what I come up with for my ON weekdays/OFF weekdays (I'm pretty happy with my weekend diet as of right now).

I worked out BACK AND TRAPS (YAY I REMEMBERED, but I forgot to do cardio lol) today, but I'm too tired to post, its 25 mins past my bedtime, so g night!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Nite Brother!!! Post your W/O tomorrow


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 11, 2005)

Yeah man, I know how that stuff is... Hope you sleep good! ( i know you wont read this till the mornin...)


----------



## Alaric (May 12, 2005)

Thanks, just a daily note to add: I gotta keep squatting like this.  Its an all time new low for me (my arse is literally cm's away from touching the ground).  DOMs has been a bitch these last couple days, I can barely walk (my legs wobble).  Heading to the gym for arms/forearms AND cardio.

I might do abs, probably not.  Post it up in 2 hours.


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

I just DOM from legs anywhere from 2-5 days 
Might do abs, probably not.....


----------



## Alaric (May 12, 2005)

Oh god, I hope this won't last me for 5 days, really not lookin gforward to that.

Workout took longer than I expected, damnit there is no freaken dresscode in this gym.  All these chicks in their shorts shorts and sport bras....I'm getting DISTRACTED!!!!!!!!

I did arms and cardio today

decided to skip forearms/abs because of all the distractions lol.  Instead of posting my workout, I'll just post what I saw, then catch up tomorrow on the last 2 days....

Doing bicep curls, and this hot 16-18 year old, just randomly decides to stroll in front of me, and start to bend over for some good mornings of some sort.  Whatever, I had to stop my set.

NO MORE PROCASINATION, the logs for back and arm day come in TOMORROW!


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Oh god, I hope this won't last me for 5 days, really not lookin gforward to that.
> 
> Workout took longer than I expected, damnit there is no freaken dresscode in this gym.  All these chicks in their shorts shorts and sport bras....I'm getting DISTRACTED!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 What a great distraction though.....


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

haha Rissole you bet ya.

Just a word, I've bought some Udo's oil so I can get better fat sources now.  I'm going to take what you and Deadbolt said a couple posts up and put that into consideration.  Plan on tweaking my diet tomorrow, and I'll see what I can come up with then post up here either tomorrow night or sunday.

Now to get training back on track.....(posts coming below)


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

*Training* - Back and Traps

*Deadlift* - 255x4, 225x4, 205x4
My back was sore on wednesday from my leg workout (SLDL's killed it I think).  Someone said I was curving my back on my first 2 sets.  I know my form was bad for the 255, but I'm not sure for 225 (whenever I checked the mirror on my way down, my back looked straight, but I don't know how my pulling motion was).  
I know for a fact that I did 205x4 perfect strict form, its something I just could feel  (just like I felt 255 was a crappy set).

*Bent Row* - 170x4, 155x5, 135x5
Nothing too special here, my ROM was weak on the last rep for the first set.

*Chinups* - BWx6, BWx6
No belt, I might start using that dumbell in the legs trick.  We don't have a chinup bar, only an assisted chinup machine, so I was experimenting with the different handles here.

*CG Seated ROw* - 150x5, 135x6
This isn't your usual CG Seated Row machine, I think this is a hammer machine.  Weights have dropped down a bit on this machine.

*DB Shrugs* - 70x6, 90x6, 75x6
I couldn't find the 100s, so I had to stick with the 90s.  First time doing shrugs in a long time, good to be working the traps again.


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

*Training* - Biceps/Triceps

*EZ Curl* - 40ps x 4, 35ps x 4
Stupid EZ Bar was broken and I cut my knuckle when forcing the weights on.  These really messed up the rest of my workout cause my stpuid knuckle wouldn't stop bleeding.  Thing that pisses me off is, I cut it during a warmup set.

*EZ BB Curl* - 70x6
This is my first time working with premade EZ Barbells, and I didn't know how much weight to use (I always calculate using PLATES PERSIDE).  Anywho 70 was way too light, but I'm going to work it up gradually.  Trying 80s next week, if that's too light...then 90s.

*EZ Preacher Curl* - 25ps x 6, 25ps x 5
First set I had weak ROM on the last 2 reps.  Second set, my form was perfect throughout.

*Hammer Curl* - 45x4, 35x6
I'm not completely happy with my form on the 45s, I think I cheated just a bit and used some momentum.  Going to try and stricken that out for next time, the 35s went out easily and flawlessly though.

*CG Bench* - 205x2+2, 185x5, 185x4
I have no idea wtf was wrong with me on this set.  Disappointed in my numbers, I know I could've gone heavier, maybe i was just spent.  Stupid hot chicks wearing next to nothing   ....bending over in front of me, yum

*Skullcrushers* - 70x6
I had to use that EZ Barbell again, 70s felt too light, I'll go heavier next time

*Single Arm DB EXT* - 30x4/5, 20x6/6
Felt pretty good with these, great form

*Cardio* - 12 minutes moderate.
Felt good doing this, the music channel here was hosting "TOp 10 get naked videos", I was only planning on doing 5-7 minutes of moderate cardio (just to start off light), but after watching that I postponed it to 12


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

looks like two good wo's


----------



## King Silverback (May 13, 2005)

Brother Alaric, awesome w/o there!!! Nice numbers too my Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Looks good, allie.  Hey, maybe you should get some pics of the scanitly clad workout chics...I mean, just so we can be sure it's a legit distraction and all...


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

Thanks gwcaton and Archangel 

Pylon, lol that is certainly a possibility.  I got a couple friends who I spot working out there.  If I schedule a workout with one of them and pretend I'm "photographing my lifts" with the ladies in the background, it seems pretty legit.  A word of warning though: *JAILBAIT* (in America, not in Canada our age of consent is 14).


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

Where in Ontario are you?  I've done some work in Hamilton, and we have an office in Toronto that I will be visiting in June.  (OK, I'm really coming to see the Cards play the Jays at Skydome, but this way someone else pays for it...)


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

Wow really???  I actually go to school in Hamilton, but I'm working in downtown Toronto this summer (very close to skydome).  I live just in the outskirts of Toronto which is like 25 minute train ride (traffic is horrible during rush hour, so I've never attemptd the drive).
You plan on lifting if you come down here in June?


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

If I can find a place to lift, I'd love to.


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

If you don't mind a little commute you can always lift where I am, I think you can buy guess passes here.  I have a coupon for a week trial, only problem is its listed under my friend's name (who's in Europe until the end of June)....If you wanna pretend to be him lol you could lift at my gym for a week, free of charge!

Anywho...
*CARDIO* - 15 minutes HIIT, 5 minutes shadow boxing

I'm trying something idfferent today, cardio first thing in the morning....going to workout nw, then follow up with a cardio session right after...
Chest/Delts day for RR coming right up!


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

An chance they would issue me my own if we asked nicely?  

 Good luck with the new stuff.  I can't get going that early in the a.m. most days...


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

*Pylon* - I don't think so, if you should up with me now to workout, they'd charge you for a guestpass I think.  Only reason why I got this, was because when I signed up last week, they were having "promotional tryouts" and asked if I could think of 3 people who I'd eventually refer to the gym, in return I got a free bag/t-shirt and hat.

*Cardio* - 15 minutes HIIT, 5 minutes shadowboxing (posted above) first thing in the morning.

50 minutes later, workout....

*Training* - Chest/Delts

*Incline Bench* - 160x8, 140x8
Again, I'm kinda weary of this bench, I'm underestimating myself, but I'll raise up the poundages eventually.

*Decline Bench* - 205x4+1, 185x6
I don't know what happened here, I was pumping out 205 pretty fast.  Heck I didn't even struggle on the 4th rep, but when I went to do my 5th, it just wouldn't get off my chest.  Weird, Probably just having a bad day I won't think too much of it.

*Flyes* - 40x7
ON my 3rd rep, I messed up and went too far back, my left shoulder was bitching at me for the rest of that set.  I lost my steam and failed to do another 3-5 reps.

*Single Arm DB Ext* - 45x6/8
Meh, I was going to try and do 50, but I wasn't having a good day thus far, didn't wanna disappoint myself again.

*Bent Lateral* - 20x10
Great killer set, I usually use 22s for these, but they didn't have any 22 db's.  Next week I'll try 25s, but these felt killer at a good steady speed.

*Cable Side Lateral* - 45x6/7
Didn't really do these, I was just messing with the machine to get an idea of what weight to use for next RR.  It was a different cable machine, I had a feeling my weights would drop on these.

Not the best workout day, a lot of my numbers actually went down from my previous RR week.  I won't think too much of it, I was in a rush (dentist appointment) so I had to use lower RI than usual.  The fact that I did a hard cardio session less than an hour before my workou tmight have playeda role in my weak numbers.

Again, I didn't have time to do a double-cardio day, oh well.

*Side note*: I finished up my diet for ON days during the weekdays (monday-friday).  Used up many of the tips given by rissole and deadbolt.  However, I decided to use my udo's during OFF days only when fat counts are higher.  I'll post what I came up with below:


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

*ON Days during WEEKDAYS*

*Numbers:* 400.25 PROTEIN	215.12 CARBS	55.27 FAT	3061.75 CALS

*Meal 1
*2 whole eggs
11 Egg Whites
1 tbsp Natty PB
2/3 cup of oatmeal

*Meal 2
*1/2 cup of Brown Rice 
8 oz chicken breast 


*Meal 3
*8 oz chicken breast
1 Cup of Brown Rice 
1 Glass of Milk


*Meal 4
*1.25 Scoop ON Whey


*Preworkout
*2.4 Scoops ON Whey
1 tbsp Natty PB


*Postworkout
*2.66 Scoops ON Whey
2 Quaker Rice Originals
1.25 White Rice 


*Meal 5
*1 Cup Broccoli
9 oz chicken breast 
1 Flax Oil Pill




***NOw I just gotta figure out how I'm going to arrange my OFF days (during the week).


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

I'm worried about leg day tomorrow, my legs are still a bit sore from last week, but I'm going to go through with it and hopefully by tomorrow morn they'll be 100%.

Posted below is what will be what I eat on my 
*OFF days:*

*Meal 1
*2 whole eggs
11 Egg Whites
1/3cup of oatmeal (2.5 oz)
2 tbsp Udo's Oil


*Meal 2
*2.4 Scoops ON Whey


*Meal 3
*1/2 Cup of Rice (3 oz)
1 Glass of Milk
8 oz chicken breast (6)


*Meal 4
*3/4 Cup of White Rice (4.6 oz)
9 oz chicken breast (6.75)


*Meal 5
*2.66 Scoops ON Whey


*Meal 6
*1.5 Scoop ON Whey
3 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 


*Meal 7
*8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp Olive Oil
2 tbsp Natty PB


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Heya bud workouts look solid!!!  You hate ther girls but you LOVE the girls....I kno lol!

No bar for Chinups huh?  Do you have a smith machien there?  Ussually at the top of the rack in the back or front there is a very solid bar....thats what I use for my chins.  Just a thought.

Diet looks better....I would take the natty out of meal one and put it into meal 4.  Or just get rid of the natty and use some udos in meal 4 b/c that whey will get digested really fast, you need some sort of fat to slow it down.  And you need some more fat in your last meal....gona need to slow that digestion down for the entire night.  Just re adjust the fat intake in other meals and move it around to those meals.

For the off day do the same....take some fats away from some meals and put it towards the whey shakes with nothing but whey so they dont digest so fast.


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Brother Alaric, You need not worry about your legs, they will be fine, even if they are a little sore, when the blood gets pumping in them all the soreness will fade away!!!
GO GET 'EM!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

You know you did something right when the legs are sore a week later.  No mercy!  Hit 'em again!


----------



## Alaric (May 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud workouts look solid!!!  You hate ther girls but you LOVE the girls....I kno lol!
> 
> No bar for Chinups huh?  Do you have a smith machien there?  Ussually at the top of the rack in the back or front there is a very solid bar....thats what I use for my chins.  Just a thought.
> 
> ...




Good advice on the chinups.  We do have a smith machine at our gym, but I'm not too sure about those bars.  I did however see someone raise the smith bar to the top, put some weights on the end and start doing chinups.  I'll probably try doing that.

Thanks for the tips on the diet, I'll readjust my fats here and there, but sometimes I'm looking for that fast absorbing protein because the time gaps between my meals aren't necessarily constant (my last meal for example is 1.5 hours after the 2nd last meal, just so I can get my 8.5 hours of sleep).

Thanks again for helping me out, I think I'm set diet wise now thanks to you and Rissole


----------



## Alaric (May 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Alaric, You need not worry about your legs, they will be fine, even if they are a little sore, when the blood gets pumping in them all the soreness will fade away!!!
> GO GET 'EM!!!



Yeah, I seemed to notice that, my legs survived the workout, so that's always good  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> You know you did something right when the legs are sore a week later. No mercy! Hit 'em again!



Lol did it, my legs aren't as sore as they were last week though, power week seems to get them really hard (or the squats did).  Hack squats aren't my favourite thing to do, and I HATE ending my workouts with Stiff Legged Deadlifts.


On a completely random note, I can't do front squats


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

I have an issue with fronts as well...just can't get the hang of them...


----------



## Alaric (May 17, 2005)

did a half ass job on my back workout, hell i didn't even thow my last exercise (pullovers), just too crowded.  Wasn't in a working out mood


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

We all have those days, keep your chin up Brother!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 18, 2005)

It happens Al... No worries, least you got somethin done... Sorry for the absence man, I do care!


----------



## Alaric (May 19, 2005)

*Archangel* - No doubt, yesterday's workout was a lot more efficient.   However, my intensity seems to be lacking during this cut.  It could be psychological, but I just get tired easily.

*Fish* - lol thanks man, no worires about the absence.  Hell, I'm busy myself with work.  I'm only a summer student right now, but damn...some of the people I work with are throwing in 12-13 hour workshifts/day.

*Training* - Arms/Forearms

*Alternating DB Curl* - 45x5 per arm, 35x8 per arm (SLOW)
Pretty good workout, I feel short one rep on the first set.  This was my first attempt at using 45s for db curls, and my form was a bit shakey.  Hell, I think I was using a little momentum, but I'll get things straightened out ASAP, this is always the case with me (do a couple tries, before I get perfect form).
35x8 was simply flawless, I did really slow negatives, and explosive postives.  Form was strict as hell (except, the way I curl, I always have my elbows out a bit...never touching my side).

*EZ Cable Curl* - 130x8, 110x9
Shakey form on the 130, I probably had too much of a lean.  Will probably drop the weight, and lower the lean next RR week.

*Concentration Curl* - 25x12 per arm
I'll shoot for 30s next week

*Dips* - BW x 10, BWx 10
I got not belt, so I can't really stick within the rep ranges.  I hate this dipping machine, it feels so unstable, but I think I'll try using the db between the legs next time.

*Pushdown* - 110x10, 60x6 (explained down below)
When I did these, I never had my back against a pad when doing them, because my university gym didn't have that kind of machine.  I tried having my back against the pad for the first time, and wow....A lot more tricep, less upper body.  My numbers for these will drop that's for sure, but I got to figure out what I'm going to do once I start training at school.

*Kickback* - 20x12 per arm
Great, I felt the burn.  Go for 25s next time

*DB Wrist Curl* - 20x10 per wrist, 15x 15 per wrist
Haven't done these in a long ass time.  I'll up the weight on the 2nd set next time.

*Reverse Wrist Curls* - 15x5 per arm, 7.5x15 per arm
I can't remember how I used to do these, this was more experimenting with form.


No cardio yesterday, don't really know what I'm going to do for cardio.  Right now I'm doing it 2 times a week, but I'd like to do it 3-4 times a week.  However, I just can't seem to find the time, if I do cardio during weekdays, I sacrifice sleep.


----------



## Alaric (May 19, 2005)

Another thing to add, I'm back to 190 lbs.  I'm leaning out quite nice, this is the leanest I've ever been   Or the lighting could just be amazing every time I pass the mirror, lol.  The only thing I hate is the stretch marks, looks like some new ones are starting to show on my legs, but I'm fighting that off with cocoa butter while its still new.

I really wanna get some new pictures up, but I can't figure my camera out.  The pictures always come out different from what I see in the preview box, its always too dark or too bright.   GAH!

I personally think I have the worse skin type for bodybuilding.  My old stretch marks fade, but new ones show up right beside the old ones lol.


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Thats one Heckuva W/O there Brother AL!!! Great number, Way to go!!! Hows it goin ?
Get that camera figured out, we want pics!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Heya bud hows it goin?  Workouts look good!!  Keep up the good work!

Whats your body fat at now?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Nice wo  
Congrats on the 190


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

Hey man, You got stretch marks?! I WISH!!! Lol, good job on all that w/o!!


----------



## Alaric (May 20, 2005)

*Archangel* - Hey thank you   Its going very slowly, I'm super busy unfortunately.  My daily schedule resembles this: wakeup, eat, work, eat, gym, eat, sleep
lol, but I'm eating 7 meals a day   How are you doing?

*Deadbolt* - Hey, how is your shoulder treating ya?  I'm not really sure about my bodyfat, I've nevre been caliperred before, and I'm curious to know how they do it.  I guess my curiosity will get the better of me soon and I'll go in for a bf test.
I know when I first started working out at 160, a digital machine (I know its not very accuracte) measured me in at 19% b/f.  I was also about 5'8-5'9 at the time though.

*gwatcon* - Thank you good sir  Tomorrow will be a catch up day for me to see how the rest of you guys are doing, I'm hoping to see some good logging in your journal when I pop in tomorrow!

*Fish* - Unforutnately, I've always had stretch marks   Even before I started working out I got them on my biceps/thighs.  Me working out just helped increase 'em


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

I'm in the stretch mark club with you, but for a diff reason.  They suck anyway you look at them.  

 Nice work there!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> *Deadbolt* - Hey, how is your shoulder treating ya?  I'm not really sure about my bodyfat, I've nevre been caliperred before, and I'm curious to know how they do it.  I guess my curiosity will get the better of me soon and I'll go in for a bf test.
> I know when I first started working out at 160, a digital machine (I know its not very accuracte) measured me in at 19% b/f.  I was also about 5'8-5'9 at the time though.


Heya bud...shoulder is doing ok I guess.  Waiting on my mri to be done...I'm gonna call monday and light a fire under their ass!  But hell I'm hitting some decent weights on the lifts I can do so I'm happy.  

Just as long as you see improvements you doin damn good my friend!  I every now and again willc heck my bf but I ussually just go by how I feel/look.  Mirror is the best judge!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, I have like three on my love-handley region on each side, from when I was WAY fat... Man it sucked, im not near as bad as I used to be, cuz you can [almost] see my top 2 abs...


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have like three on my love-handley region on each side, from when I was WAY fat... Man it sucked, im not near as bad as I used to be, cuz you can [almost] see my top 2 abs...


 No we can't...Your pic gallery is empty.


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm in the stretch mark club with you, but for a diff reason.  They suck anyway you look at them.
> 
> Nice work there!



Thanks man, no worries, I had stretch marks on my sides too back from being a big whooping 160 lbs!  They've pretty much faded out now though thankfully


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...shoulder is doing ok I guess.  Waiting on my mri to be done...I'm gonna call monday and light a fire under their ass!  But hell I'm hitting some decent weights on the lifts I can do so I'm happy.
> 
> Just as long as you see improvements you doin damn good my friend!  I every now and again willc heck my bf but I ussually just go by how I feel/look.  Mirror is the best judge!



That's good, just be careful with that shoulder, you don't want to injure it again.

That's true about the mirror, hell I noticed that my upper body has somehow become tanned, while my lower body has remianed the same.  I don't know how the hell that happened, but it looks ridiculous (sp?).  Lol that might be a reason why I'm looking more "ripped", but crap I don't see how its possible since I never really see the sun from monday-friday (and if I do, I'm in business clothes)


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

*Training* - Shock

*Cable Crossover/Incline Bench Press* - 50x10/135x13
Like I said before I have no faith in this bench.  Unracking the bar itself, was a mission, but I guess I'm just underestimating myself.  135x13 was easy, and I'm not much for endurance.

*Underhand cable xover/Medium Decline Bench* - 55x8/185x6
I could've pushed out more on the Decline Bench, but its so uncomfortable.  Wasted too much energy on the first rep.

*Decline Flyes/Dips* - 35x10/BWx10
Since I can't dom uch about dips, I'll go heavier on Flyes next time.

*Seated Machine Press DROPSET* - 180x8, 135x6, 75x10
Dropped the 3rd set too much.

*Seated Side Lateral/Seated Shoulder Press* - 20x10/40x9
Great set, my shoulder has been killing me these past 2 days, so I was surprised I could get the 40s up even once.

*Reverse Pec Deck/WG Upright Row* - 100x8/100x8
My form was shakey as hell on the reverse pec deck, I'm going to drop the weight next S week.

*Cable Front Raise Dropset* - 40x7/30x7/20x7 per arm
Weights dropped here, but this could be due to the new machines I'm using.  No worries, my dumbbell lifts are still the same/up for the most part.


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2005)

Nice wo  

Front raise dropsets , I love 'em


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

ah actually i've never tried doing those using a dumbell,its always been using a cable machine.  I guess I could give that a shot in the upcoming shock week.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Good w/o, Al!  Interesting tan story by theway?  Maybe you sleepwalk to the tanning place at night?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

Alaric, how are you liking P/RR/S so far? For the most part it seems like everyone loves it. 

Workouts are looking solid bro, keep it up.


----------



## Alaric (May 22, 2005)

*Pylon* - Lol I wish I knew, but this is getting really silly.  You can clearly tell the difference between my upper body and lower body, its like every night more contrast grows between them.

*MonStar* - Thanks for stopping by man.  I'm loving P/RR/S so far, I've only tried 3-4 routines since I started working out a couple years back, and this is great for me.  Not posted in this journal, but I made some of my best bulking gains using P/RR/S (27 lbs in 4 months, and my waist size increased by only half an inch or so).

This will be my first time using it for a cut, so its too early to tell how much I'll benefit from it while I cut, I'll keep you posted though ! 

*Training* - Legs

*Leg Extension/ATF Squat superset* - 255 (Rack)x8, 185x10
I'm loving this new low I can now hit with the squats.  I just flew by 185, hell I could've pumped out a few more reps, but I wanted to save myself for the rest of my workout.

*Leg Extension/Leg Press superset* - 255x8/315x9

*DB Lunge* - 45x8/35x8 per leg
This is my first time doing in a long time.  I just wanted to get my balance straightened out first so I'll be going light on these for awhile.  I still don't have my balancing down yet.

*Seated Leg Curl (DS)* - 135x10/120x8
We have no lying leg curl machine, so I had to do a dropset here.

*Single Seated Leg Curl (DS)* - 60x8/45x8 per leg
No regular standing Leg Curl machine, so this will do.  Doing my right leg is easy, but the left leg is tricky on this machine.

*Cardio* - 12 minutes.  About ~95 calories burned.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Brother Alaric, awesome w/o there Brother!!! How have ya been?


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

Heyo Archangel - can't complain, its the long weekend for us Canadians, so I got a much needed break today.  How's it going on your end?

*Training* - Back/Abs
DB Pullover/WG Pulldown - 50x8/120x10, 50x8/135x10
I went light on the DB Pullovers, just because I haven't done these for awhile.  Just getting back into the swing of things, because I'll be using these for the next 3 months.

*Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Grip BEnt Row* - 60x8/135x8
The number he dropped, but this could be due to the fact that I'm using another cable machien now.  I'm going to try a different one next shock week, and see how my numbers are.

*CG Pully Row DROPSET* - 165x6,120x7,75x8
Numbers are up overall, this could be due to the machine though.  I found the cable rowing machine!

*Various Ab work* - just focusing on negatives really.

*Cardio* - 10 minutes hard on treadmill + 2 minute cooldown ~115 calories.
Wow, there's a huge difference between going on the bike and treadmill, I broke a huge sweat here, pretty good session!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Pretty good on this end, Awesome w/o too!!!


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

Good to hear Angel, and thank you


----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

Nice numbers Alaric. Its amazing how the Treadmill look's so innocent.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

That wo loooked short and sweet   gotta like that


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, dude, sounds like you hit it and went... Good job!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Awsome w/o's man!  Hows cutting going thus far?  Mirror treating you ok?

Ahh the long weekend...can't wait tillt his weekend so I can catch up on some much needed rest.  Not that I'll be getting any with all the parties but I'll try LOL.


----------



## Alaric (May 26, 2005)

*Tskull* - Thanks for stopping by man.  Oh yea, I love the treadmill, the only thing that worries me is my calves tend to act up when I'm running on them....Maybe I'm running with crappy form, crap I wouldn't know 

*gwatcon* - Yup, I love back days, especially on shock week.  Its a matter of going in and out, or getting longer RI's inbetween sets.

*Fish* - THanks again man 

*Deadbolt* - I'm loving the cut, actually weight-wise its not going too well.  I'm in at about 192 lbs after a workout...Meaning I've gained weight.  Then again, I go into the mirror, and I see my abs taking form.  The mirror is being really nice to me, the only thing I have to complain about is my delts, they seem to be lagging.

Lol don't party too hard this weekend, you do need your beauty sleep ya know !


----------



## Alaric (May 26, 2005)

*Training* - Arms

This is yesterday's workout, I was dead tired so numbers aren't the greatest.

*EZ BB Curl/CG Chin* - 80x7/BWx5
Was experimenting with the EZ Barbell again, I'm going to see what I can muster up with my elbows touching my sides at all times.  Chinups are done on a smith machine in which I have no faith in, so don't ask about that! 

*EZ Preacher Curl/DB Reverse* - 25ps x 9/25x6 
I now know why people don't do Reverse Curls using DB....form was just absolutely horrible!

*Single Arm DB Curl DROPSET* - 50x8/30x8  Right arm, 50x10/30x8 left arm.

*Pushdown (back gainst pad)/CG Bench* - 50x10/185x5+2
I think I would've been fine to do 7 on the CG Bench, but the spotter started grabbing the bar on the last 2 reps.

*Pushdown (back against pad)/Overhead ext* - 60x10/45x8
Going higher on these pushdowns next time!

no Dips, i was too tired...heck I think Im gonna go to sleep now (7:45pm), good night!

*EZ Preacher*


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

Workouts are looking solid bro, keep up the hard work.  

I can't wait for shock week!


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Very Good lookin w/o there Brother Alaric!!! How do you like SHOCK week?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

Fuck that I'm partying like an animal these next two weekends!!!  Gotta enjoy life sometimes lol.  I spent to many years not partying my summers away and being a good boy...time to let lose!

Awsome w/o....some awsome strength there man!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alaric (May 27, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking solid bro, keep up the hard work.
> 
> I can't wait for shock week!



Thanks man.  Lol you may be looking forward to it, but I'd like to hear you say that 2 months down the road.  I absolutely DREAD shock week now  
Lol that's probably because my stamina has always been weak, and I'd rather lift for high weight/low reps over high reps/low weight.

Keep us posted on it though!


----------



## Alaric (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very Good lookin w/o there Brother Alaric!!! How do you like SHOCK week?



Thanks Archangel.  Lol I was just ranting about how I hate shock week, no need to go on, because in the end....IT DOES WORK!   

I hate it, but it makes me grow/lean out (bulk/cut)....so it all evens out!


----------



## Alaric (May 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Fuck that I'm partying like an animal these next two weekends!!!  Gotta enjoy life sometimes lol.  I spent to many years not partying my summers away and being a good boy...time to let lose!
> 
> Awsome w/o....some awsome strength there man!  Keep up the good work!



Thanks Deadbolt! 

You have yourself a good weekend.  Unfortunately it looks like mine will be poop.  Nothing went on tonight, and I'm doing voluntary work tomorrow, soo BOOO no weekend for me


----------



## Alaric (May 30, 2005)

Journal is going to sleep for a little bit.  Renovating the house, so I won't have acess to a computer at home for the next week or so.  I'll be back after


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Have a good one, hurry back!!!


----------



## Alaric (May 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have a good one, hurry back!!!



Will do boss, and I'll still be training in the mean time.  Expect 'em numbers to change once I get back


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, its a little late to say it, but, were waitin for ya, for when you get back!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Will do boss, and I'll still be training in the mean time.  Expect 'em numbers to change once I get back


   Of course, I wouldn't expect anything else!!!


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Alaric

Which aspect of P/RR/S do you find the most beneficial? Must be the shock, surely?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Its not any one thing, IMO, its all three put together.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 6, 2005)

I see. fair enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya bud...hope the house is going well.  Make sure you keep a detailed log!!!  

O yea partying was def good....I eas toasted all weeked LOL.  

Man your 192lbs....I'm 192lbs just not as low of a body fat % as you LOL.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 12, 2005)

Back for the time being  Lifts are progressing slowly, I'm focusing more on form now though.

99hawkins - well all 3 weeks are all very important.  However, I believe that shock week is most important for me right now during this cut, which is why I'm hutting it 2 times every 4 week cycle.

Heya Deadbolt, the house is much nicer now.  We took out the carpets, and put in some hardwood floors.  Everything is just about cleaned up now, but I still gotta fix up the edges, that should be done by next weekend.  Lol I wouldn't say I'm low in bodyfat neither, heck I wouldn't even know.  I found out that it costs $28 for a BF test here!!!!  IT only costs $3 at my uni gym, so I'll wait till september lol.  Are you still bulking?


SIDE NOTE:  I used chalk for the first time today, it really helped with my grip.  I'm expecting to see some deadlifting improvements (considering my form), in the upcoming power week   We shall see how that goes!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Heya Deadbolt, the house is much nicer now.  We took out the carpets, and put in some hardwood floors.  Everything is just about cleaned up now, but I still gotta fix up the edges, that should be done by next weekend.  Lol I wouldn't say I'm low in bodyfat neither, heck I wouldn't even know.  I found out that it costs $28 for a BF test here!!!!  IT only costs $3 at my uni gym, so I'll wait till september lol.  Are you still bulking?
> 
> 
> SIDE NOTE:  I used chalk for the first time today, it really helped with my grip.  I'm expecting to see some deadlifting improvements (considering my form), in the upcoming power week   We shall see how that goes!


Heya man glad the house is coming along....I'ms ure it looks good.  I love hardwood floors...I have them in my house as well!!

Im neither bulking or cutting or maintaining LOL.  I am just eating what feels good and lifting.  I wanted to get back into lifting first before I went crazy with my diet.  I tried to eat a set meal plan but it lasted like 2 weeks before I just got pissed off with my lifts then havign to come home and make food and shit I was like fuq it.  Soon enough though once classes are over I will start something up.  Not sure if I will bulk or cut b/c of my bf%...its pretty high.

Chalk is awsome.  The owner of my gym doesn't like people using it b/c it makes a mess but one dude does at night anyhow.  I tried his chalk one time and the grip difference is AMAZING.  This guy pulls like a 500lbs dead for reps though so the owner of my gym kinda lets him do his thing.  Get a good oly bar with deep grooves in it and it feels like you have straps!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

> Back for the time being  Lifts are progressing slowly, I'm focusing more on form now though.


I hear ya , when I start back up that is what I will be doing


----------



## Alaric (Jun 13, 2005)

Deadbolt - Heya thanks man.  A lot of hardwork was put into renovating the house, but in the end its all gonna be worth it.

Lol i'm envying your lifestyle right now, I hate cutting, strict diets suck!!!  When do classes end for you exactly?  I remmeber you saying July or so, must be excited for summer to kick in.

I'm starting to love chalk, its helped improve my grip, but it leaves one hell of a mess.  Well no one has talked to me yet, so hopefully I can ride out another 2.5 months using chalk at this gym.  I know i can use chalk at my university's gym though.  I'm just using "loose chalk" the stuff they use for mountain climbing.

gwcaton - yeah, I think I was somewhat concerned with my lifts beforehand, because I didn't want them going down (through this cut), so I sacrificed a little bit of form.  Now I could care less, my decline bench has gone down from 200x10, to 185x10, but that could just be because of equipment.  I'm not gonna do halfass forms just to pull an extra 15 lbs in my sets.

Going back to sleep for the time being, when you hear from me next....expect some drastic improvements and NEW progress pics of my cut


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Back for the time being  Lifts are progressing slowly, I'm focusing more on form now though.


I agree with Brother Gary on this one too. When I start back up, I will be dropping the weights and concentrating on FORM, FEEL, and WORKING the muscle correctly and fully!!!  

Hows it goin for ya BRother Alaric?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome back, Allie.  I'm up in your hood the next couple of days.  Watch for me around road construction sites around town...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Deadbolt - Heya thanks man.  A lot of hardwork was put into renovating the house, but in the end its all gonna be worth it.
> 
> Lol i'm envying your lifestyle right now, I hate cutting, strict diets suck!!!  When do classes end for you exactly?  I remmeber you saying July or so, must be excited for summer to kick in.
> 
> I'm starting to love chalk, its helped improve my grip, but it leaves one hell of a mess.  Well no one has talked to me yet, so hopefully I can ride out another 2.5 months using chalk at this gym.  I know i can use chalk at my university's gym though.  I'm just using "loose chalk" the stuff they use for mountain climbing.



Well my semester ended but I had to take a summer class.  I have another 3 weeks to go then I have the rest of the summer off.  But I will just be sleeping going to the gym then going to work LOL.  I can't wait though for the day I dont have to worry about studying or anything!!
My eating habbits need to change but I'm not going crazy with them at all.  Just enjoying life right now and if I gain a few lbs of muscle and fat along the way I'm not gonna complain.

Yea chalk is awsome.  Try not to use to much though.  What I've seen is put it in like a ziplock bag and when you need it stick your hands in cup it then rub it into your hands.  Then just shake the extra off so you dont get the shit everywhere.  The guy at my gym that uses it makes almost no mess but the bars have chalk all over them and I think thats what the owner of my gym hates.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel - Not too bad, been really tired as of late I don't know why.  I've also been getting random headaches during workouts, probably my breathing??  What happened to you and Gary, are you guys taking a week or 2 off??

Pylon - If you don't mind a commuting a bit, and you need a place to lift let me know.  All you gotta do is pretend to be my friend and you get a week free trial membership (its under his name).

Deadbolt - I see what you mean, a little bit of muscle gain never hurts especially.  I miss the "anything and everything you wanna eat" bulking diet .  Best of luck to you in summer school, almost at freedom!  I love doing no homework, but in a way I also kinda miss school.

THanks for the chalk tip, I'll only be using chalk on deadlifting days which is like 2-3 times a month, so hopefully it won't be a big issue.  I try to wipe down the bars after it though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Brother Alaric, yes, I am taking a few weeks off!!! Re-charging my battery so to speak, Going on vacation starting tomorrow nite, leaving For Disney World. But when I get back, look out, I will be going FULL TILT into HIT!!! I'm ready to go now, but I think the time off will only fuel my desire!!! Course, the weights will drop considerably, due to the focus on STRONG form and REP Count(Cadence of each rep) Hope the headaches go away!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

Yea man I enjoy school sometimes but at others I HATE it!!!  Like my winter vacation was good....I was preping for my comp so 24 hrs a day I was hardcore for like a month.  Then we all know what happened LOL.

Archie man up....your weight can be cut in half and you would still put people to shame around here LOL.  You'll do fine bud!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 16, 2005)

Al!! I missed ya, man! It was encouraging to see someone who makes such good progress, wheres them new pics??


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome back, Allie.  

 Thanks for the offer, but it's a little late.  I was getting off the plane in St. Loo when you posted that.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Alaric, yes, I am taking a few weeks off!!! Re-charging my battery so to speak, Going on vacation starting tomorrow nite, leaving For Disney World. But when I get back, look out, I will be going FULL TILT into HIT!!! I'm ready to go now, but I think the time off will only fuel my desire!!! Course, the weights will drop considerably, due to the focus on STRONG form and REP Count(Cadence of each rep) Hope the headaches go away!!!



That's not a bad idea, and I might consider doing that soon.  I could use a break as well, my drive has been somewhat low these past few days.  Have fun at Disney World!!  No worries on dropping the weight though, strict form is definitley the way to go!
Thanks, unfortunlately the headaches are still here which is another reason why I might take a week off soon.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea man I enjoy school sometimes but at others I HATE it!!!  Like my winter vacation was good....I was preping for my comp so 24 hrs a day I was hardcore for like a month.  Then we all know what happened LOL.
> 
> Archie man up....your weight can be cut in half and you would still put people to shame around here LOL.  You'll do fine bud!!!



Whooa deadbolt, by comp did you mean.....competition, you've done shows before???


----------



## Alaric (Jun 19, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Al!! I missed ya, man! It was encouraging to see someone who makes such good progress, wheres them new pics??



Heyo Fish, thanks for the kind words.  Nothing special has been going on though, my cut has been progressing very slowly (diet hasn't been that strict, and I've been a partying hardcore most weekends).  No new pictures as of yet, but once I get the time to take a couple, I will post them up!!

My weights fluctuating around 185 (before workout) to 190 (after workout), soo not too much fat has been dropped as of yet.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Allie.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but it's a little late.  I was getting off the plane in St. Loo when you posted that.



Aww that's a shame man, how'd you find Toronto???


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Al, how's it goin?? I been away... fill me in


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Aww that's a shame man, how'd you find Toronto???


 I went north to Detroit, turned right, and there it was.  

 The trip was not good, but it wasn't Toronto's fault, just a lot of things going wrong at once.  I always enjoy visiting your fair city.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I went north to Detroit, turned right, and there it was.


Lol!

In any case, we miss ya around here Al! Its always encouraging to see you and your crazy workouts, and the hilarious comments!

Somethin about a tomato, and all negative decline situps  , ROFL!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Is Al MIA??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 22, 2005)

It would seem so...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Lets whore his journal up too


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

SO... 

Riss, whatchyou doin this weekend?

IIIIm hopefully going to be all better so I can see my girlfriend, YAY!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey bro, workouts are looking solid man. How's P/RR/S treating you?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> SO...
> 
> Riss, whatchyou doin this weekend?
> 
> IIIIm hopefully going to be all better so I can see my girlfriend, YAY!!


Last bit of study now, test this arvo followed by Stand 2 of my course all stuff on gym instruction (maybe i should lecture the class... ) So that will be for sat and sun as well, then i'm done. At least the weather sucks...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Brother Alaric, hows it goin?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Hes MIA, 

WE MISS YOU ALARIC!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

God damnit we always see saw back and forth.  I come back he leaves he comes back i leave.  SOB lol.

Whoring time woohooo!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God damnit we always see saw back and forth.  I come back he leaves he comes back i leave.  SOB lol.
> 
> Whoring time woohooo!


  Watch that blasphemy young man


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you Riss, 

Dead, say, "Gosh poopit" ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Watch that blasphemy young man


I apologize big riss....I ment gosh.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I apologize big riss....I ment gosh.


I'm not the one you need to apologize too....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

... Alaric!!! We Love You!!! Come Back!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... Alaric!!! We Love You!!! Come Back!!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA lately, I'm about to hit up the gym.  But when I come back, I'll keep everyone posted and read everything posted above  

All I can say for now is...still cutting, and still doing P/RR/S and loving it


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

YOURE ALIVE!!!!  I thought you had died!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 30, 2005)

Lol Fish, still alive and kicking it....great workouts too, I'll post them up after I reply to everyone else above


----------



## Alaric (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rissole* - Nothing too much actually.  Life has been pretty dull on this side of the world, and I've been cheating like a mofo on my meals 
 
The department at my work keep bringing in treats and sweets   Overwhelming...

How's life on the other side of the world??  And thanks for helping to whore up my journal 


*FishCutorBait* - What a marvelous surprise.  I was MIA and now I'm back  THank you for the kind words and support, this is yet another e-touching moment....shucks   (the redness is from blushing, not from situps this time!).  You know what, now I definitley feel like taking some new progress pics.  HOpefully I'll be productive this weekend and figure out how to use my damn digicam!!

*Deadbolt* - Lol, ar eyou there buddy or are we sea-sawing once again??  How is the shoulder treating you?  I remember you saying something about your schedule easing up once July comes, and well since July is here......How is it?? 

*Archangel* - Hey how's it going, have you gotten back into training or not just yet?  HOw was your vacation to Disney World, did you get to meet Mickey Mouse??  What about Cinderalla, how was she looking ??? 

*MonStar* - P/RR/S is awesome as always  I see that you have moved onto westside, was just checking over your journal and you've got some crazy numbers posted, keep that up .  I'll post up in it once I get a chance to read it all.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 30, 2005)

And now onto today's training....

*Training* - Arms/Forearms

*EZ BB Bicep Curls* - 80x6, 80x6
I've been focusing on form lately, and I did these nice and slow.  Felt a good burn, but I dropped the weight too much on these, I'll use 90s instead next week.

*DB Preacher Curl* - 30x4 per arm, 25x6 per arm
I just can't seem to do full ROM using 30s, yet 25s feel too light.  Dangit, I wish they had 27.5 dbs lol.

*Hammer Curl* - 35x6/5 (right/left), 35x4 per arm
My elbows were still going too far out, i'm trying to bring them in...I figured out a way how though, and I did them with a new form later on in the w/o.

*CG Bench* - 185x4, 185x2
Pathetic Numbers I know   I screwed up my grip on the first set (was sitting too far up the bench forcing my wrists too lean dangerously back).  After 4 reps, I felt the strain in my wrists and didn't want to continue (but I still had a lot left in me, just not worth the injury).  As for the second set, you think I would've learned to move up after the first set, guess what?!  I didn't, lol I bailed out earlier this time.

****After this point, my wrist was hurting like a mofo, I had to take a 5 minute sit out before going back into it******

*Skull Crushers* - 80x6, 80x6
Note to self: RAISE the weight you pansy!  Unfortunately, I don't think I benefitted from these sets 

*Single Arm DB EXT* - 25x6 per arm, 25 x 6 per arm
Going up to 30s next power week 

*BB Wrist Curls* - 45x8, 45x8 (just the bar)
I had no clue how much weight to use, but 45 felt like it was good enough for today 

*Alt. Hammer Curl* - 30x8/8, 30x6/6 10 second pause 2/2 per arm
Great, I figured out how to keep my elbows tucked in.  Lets see if I can maintain this form using 35s next time.

*Cardio* - Just under 11 minutes ~ 150 calories.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there BRother Alaric!!! Will be starting up again Sunday, going to HIT, combining 3 different routines for 2 week cycles each!!!Disney was Great in that I saw my daughters eyes light up when she got to meet the Princesses!!! SeaWorld was Awesome too!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Archangel....Hmm, just to clarify...HIT = High Intensity Training Right?

Are you going to be posting an outline of what you plan to do in your journal??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks Archangel....Hmm, just to clarify...HIT = High Intensity Training Right?
> 
> Are you going to be posting an outline of what you plan to do in your journal??


  and


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, a word on the forearm work, you should toss in some "forearm extensions" same thing as the forearm curls, except, I do em on a preacher curl thing, and you extend your wrists upwards... Instead of curling them... ... ... wow, Im eloquent today.

AND, I like to work em in 1 14-16 rep range, all the time, no matter what week Im in. They seem to grow well in that RR, same as calves... Ive always thought calves and forearms were similar...   I dunno...


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2005)

Heyo, thanks for the tiop.  Lol such professionalism.  I'm not too sure I understand this whole "extending your wrists upwards".  So you're just holding the barbell on the preacher curl, and you're pushing your rush up and out, forcing the barbell to go "down and in" towards your body? 

Good tip on the rep range, I'll give that a shot in my following RR week, I don't think you have to be as strict on following the rep ranges for forearms/calves.  I usually do my own thing, however, I was doing a search and gopro posted some good forearm routines that I will be incorporating!

Forearms and calves are stubborn, that's the case for me


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 1, 2005)

Like I said, man, mine EXPLODE in the 14-16 RR, and with the forearm extensions, just basically go the opposite direction of forearm curls. http://www.mothernature.com/images/library/books/PeakCond/Hand-2b.GIF This. Exceeeeept, with a barbell, and on a preacher curl dealy... WORKS LIKE A CHARM!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2005)

Ooh Ok, Reverse Preacher Wrist Curl...Lets just call it that then 

Thanks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2005)

Heya man IM HERE!!!!!!!!!!!  Yea I just finished my last final thursday so now my summer has started.  Now I'll go to the gym in the morning and go to work from 2pm-10pm.  Def gonna get easier I think...or I hope LOL.

Shoulder is doing really good...getting much much stronger.  Still not going to crazy yet ya know.  I think i got a stomach virus though b/c my stomach has been cramping for like 4 days now and the first 2 I was throwing up all day.  But other then that I'm doing AOK!!!

Numbers are lookin good my man!  Very impressive!!  How goes the dieting?  Still leaning out a bit?  Starting tomorrow I go on a killer cut....trying to lose about 15lbs.  I want to get down to like 170-175lbs...then I'll start bulking again.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Deadbolt, good to finally catch ya.  Awesome news to hear that you're scheduled has eased up on you...somewhat.  I still think that's one packesd schedule, but hey, you got one less thing to worry about.

OUch, hopefully that stomach virus of yours gets cleared up asap, you might wanna check that out if it doesn't though.  Get well soon, and its great to see your shoulder recovering nicely.

Thanks, the dieting hasn't been all that strict, but I'm still losing weight.  I'm fluctuating at about 186-189 right now.  So are you at the same weight as me?  Its weird, because that's the kind of weight I wanna get down to, before I start bulking up again   What are your stats Deadbolt?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey Deadbolt, good to finally catch ya.  Awesome news to hear that you're scheduled has eased up on you...somewhat.  I still think that's one packesd schedule, but hey, you got one less thing to worry about.
> 
> OUch, hopefully that stomach virus of yours gets cleared up asap, you might wanna check that out if it doesn't though.  Get well soon, and its great to see your shoulder recovering nicely.
> 
> Thanks, the dieting hasn't been all that strict, but I'm still losing weight.  I'm fluctuating at about 186-189 right now.  So are you at the same weight as me?  Its weird, because that's the kind of weight I wanna get down to, before I start bulking up again   What are your stats Deadbolt?


Thanks bud....the bug is gone.  I have a normal appetite just no time for clean eating with all my work!  I am working on getting it in order as fast as possible.

I actually don't know what my weight is or anything...haven't checked my bf% really.  I am roughly 20% or so b/c last time I checked it i was there I am haven't changed body comp wise since that point.  But I'm a short dude....only 5'6".....so that 15lbs I need to lose will make a hell of a difference LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

Al!!!! Whats going on? ... ... I forgot that you're Canadian... LOL...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Alaric, how goes it today for you?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Al!!!! NOOO!!! BREATHE!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol I'm here guys, still using P/RR/S but slacking lately.  Work has been hectic and I've got some family over here now.  However, they're all going out tomorrow, leaving me and my dad to the house....lol so uhhh things are going to be a bit slow until the mom comes back 

and i'm still working on those progress pics, however, i don't have the digicam as my mom as brought it with her....so unfortunately they're gonna have to be on webcam


----------



## Alaric (Jul 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud....the bug is gone.  I have a normal appetite just no time for clean eating with all my work!  I am working on getting it in order as fast as possible.
> 
> I actually don't know what my weight is or anything...haven't checked my bf% really.  I am roughly 20% or so b/c last time I checked it i was there I am haven't changed body comp wise since that point.  But I'm a short dude....only 5'6".....so that 15lbs I need to lose will make a hell of a difference LOL.



I know what you mean man, good luck to you on the cut though.  How many cals are you taking in per day (or shooting for)?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> I know what you mean man, good luck to you on the cut though.  How many cals are you taking in per day (or shooting for)?


No real cal range just keeping the protein high...carbs lower and keepin the diet clean.  Not going to crazy...but I'm sure after a week or so I'll figure something out b/c I'll get bored.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 10, 2005)

Awesome, best of luck to you Deadbolt.  10 lbs from now, I think I'm going to be maintaining weight, and I'm curious to give west side training a shot, but I'm not 100% sure if I'll stray away from P/RR/S or not.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Alaric, hows it goin? Thinking about giving West Side a try huh? I say Go For It, it's fun to keep your body guessin!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Awesome, best of luck to you Deadbolt.  10 lbs from now, I think I'm going to be maintaining weight, and I'm curious to give west side training a shot, but I'm not 100% sure if I'll stray away from P/RR/S or not.


If my shoulder was up to it I would in a heart beat!!  I will def give it a go later on down the road but for now I have to puddle jump around the gym and manage with what I can.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

Al!! Keep us posted on what you are gonna be doin, props on the fat lost!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Al... COOOOOME BAAAAACK!!!

Lol, but seriously, we miss yooooou!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I've decided not to stick to P/RR/S, however, I will be incorporating west side principles starting next week.  I'm in the middle of shock week right now, but starting next week with Power I'll be using an 8 weight routine that will follow something like this:

Week 1 - ME Power
Week 2 - Shock
Week 3 - DE Rep Range
Week 4 - Shock

Week 5 - DE Power
Week 6 - Shock
Week 7 - ME Rep Range
Week 8 - Shock

I believe I'll be incorporating the ME and DE to my main lifts such as Deadlifts, Benches, and Squats.  But I have to double check on that, and post.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks interesting, you know I'll be along for the ride!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 12, 2005)

Aye Archangel, thanks for the support.  I'm gonna take a break from this now, I'll start posting up once my mom gets home (i'll have more timeon my hands that way).  Thanks again!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh... If i knew what ME and DE meant... Lol, I think either way it'll be interesting, and you know Im right along with Archie when I say Ill be behind you!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 13, 2005)

Lol Fish, thanks for the support.  ME will be Maximum Effort Day, and DE will be Dynamic Effort (speed work).  Anywho, I did arms today, didn't really stick to shock routine for triceps.  I wanted to max out before starting with westside concepts on saturday, but my legs were too sore, and my back as well.  My chest was a bit sore, so I wanted to do a 2 rep max, ended up using 3 reps though 

Bench Max - 225x3.  Only thing is, on my last rep my ass came off the bench.  Hell I was shocked I got 225 up 2 times (considering I'm cutting and my max during the bulk was 230).  

Also tried hitting up a bench of reverse grip bench presses as well.  They're hard!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Reverse grip??? That hurts my shoulders just thinking about it...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice numbers!!! I bet they go through the roof on your new routine!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Heya man looks very interesting mixing both of them!!!  Hope it works out for ya...I'll stick around for that one LOL.

I've also broken down and set up yet another meal plan!  I had 4 hours to kill at work while I was on standby and did all my macros then made a meal plan up.  I'll post it in my journal later.  Roughly 2000 cals weith a 50/40/10 break up.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Dead, I gotta ask, is that gonna be enough fats?? 

AL!! Good job with the maxing the 235 THRICE my friend!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey thanks guys, I can't wait to start it up and see what it does for me.  I'm still confused about what I"m going to do for deadlifts/squats on rep range week, since they aren't exactly the first exercise that I'll be performing.  Anywho, more on that later.

Deadbolt, good to see you've gotten a diet down, something that will definitley help you out with the cut.  2000 cals , I think I need to drop mine down as well, I still feel like I'm in bulk mode.  Definitley post that up, I wanna see that.  What's the reasoning behind the macros though?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

POST AL!!! NOooOOOOoOOoooo...  (bad number, SSSSS) lol

Al, bro, your calories always baffle me, you eat so much man, and you LOSE bf!!! CWAZY!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> POST AL!!! NOooOOOOoOOoooo...  (bad number, SSSSS) lol
> 
> Al, bro, your calories always baffle me, you eat so much man, and you LOSE bf!!! CWAZY!



Lol Fish, I'm cutting another 200 or so off the diet tonight, then I'll post it up.  I don't know if having a fast metabolism is a good thing or a bad thing.  Good while cutting, bad while bulking (I hate eating) lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Deadbolt, good to see you've gotten a diet down, something that will definitley help you out with the cut.  2000 cals , I think I need to drop mine down as well, I still feel like I'm in bulk mode.  Definitley post that up, I wanna see that.  What's the reasoning behind the macros though?


I dunno I just picked those macro's.  I don't want to go to low carb b/c I'm not looking to sacrafice and LBM same goes for the protein intake.  I've done high carb high fat etc etc but this is the only macro breakdown I've never tried so I'm curious how my body reacts to low fat.  Just another experiment you know how I like to play around with the diets.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2005)

Wassup Brother Alaric, hows it goin?


----------



## Alaric (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh ok good call Deadbolt, I understand what you mean.  Keep the body guessing, good luck to you with this new diet.

Archangel, really good I'm getting myself prepared for aworkout


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Archangel, really good I'm getting myself prepared for aworkout


How'd it go?


----------



## Alaric (Jul 17, 2005)

Awesome Deadbolt, here's my first ME - Power day.

*Chest/Shoulders*

DB Press - 90x6, 90x5, 90x6
Great set, going up to 95s, I'm one step closer to using 100s for these 

Incline Bench - 170x5, 155x6, 155x4
I could've done more on the first set, but my spotter kept grabbing the bar.  Wasn't getting worked as hard as i wanted to, so I decided to save myself for the next set (no spotter).

Dips - BWx7, BWx7
I have no belt, so I had to use really slow negatives on these.  1 second postive, and a 5 second negative for each.  THen I'd have a 10 second rest bfeore moving onto the next set.

Military Press - 115x5, 95x8
Still pretty new to these, so my balancing isn't that great yet.  I'm starting to get the hang of these at least.

Upright Row - 110x6
Form was shakey, I'm going to stay with this weight for awhile.

Cheat Laterals - 35x6
Again, not pleased with my form, so I'll stay here (Im cheating way too much for my liking).

Also, I've cut down my diet so that I'm eating about 2500~2700 calories per day now.  Hopefully this will get me down to 180 or so.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Alaric!!! Sounds like your on your way to suceeding with your goals!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Awesome Deadbolt, here's my first ME - Power day.
> 
> *Chest/Shoulders*
> 
> ...


   Solid my friend....very solid!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Unfortuntately, my leg workout wasn't as motivated.  Just a bad day I guess.

Squats - 225x5, 225x2 (could've done more, but was tired).
Single Leg Extension - 120x6 per leg
45 Sled Leg Press - 4 + 25pps x 6
Leg Curl - 180x4

Not a great workout, I'll do better next week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 18, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Unfortuntately, my leg workout wasn't as motivated.  Just a bad day I guess.
> 
> ...


Better then nothing brotha!  Just put them fibers under some stress!!

How ya been doin?


----------



## Alaric (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess you can say that Deadbolt, at least i didn't skip leg day.  I've been alright, just exhausted from this heat wave.  I'm off to do arms in a couple minutes, but yesterday I had a decent back session.

Rack Deadlift / Rack Pull - 365 x 6, 365 x 4, 315 x 6
I don't know what to call this.  We don't have a power rack/rack pins in the gym.  So what I did was use a platform, so the bar is resting at about knee level (40 cm approx).  

Bent Over Row - 155x6, 145x6
Try 160 next week.

Pullups/CG Chinups (superset) - BWx6/BWx4
I still can't believe I can do pullups, but since I don't have a belt to add weight on I just did a superset.

CG Seated Row - 180x6, 180x6

...Sorry not posting as much as I'd like, weekdays are hectic, but weekends I should be able to go into more details.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

A heat wave in Toronto?  What is it?  Like 25?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

SOLID Back w/o there BRother Alaric!!! Hope things settle down for ya soon!!!
Heat wave, I'll trade you Brother Pylons and Mine temperature!!! 100 (In the shade) today!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

Heya brotha damn nice pulls there!!!  Awsome deads!!  I'm hopin to hit the big 300 within the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Pullups/CG Chinups (superset) - BWx6/BWx4
> I still can't believe I can do pullups, but since I don't have a belt to add weight on I just did a superset.


 Just put a dumbell down your pants buddy..... 
How goes it AL??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

AL!!! Whats up? Im way north, (but not east...) So I was thinking of you!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope you didnt die... That would be sad.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Brother Alaric, hope you is doin okay my Friend!!!


----------



## Alaric (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow sorry for the late reply guys, I honestly thought this journal was "uh hmm....lost"

Pylon - the heat wave was a lot hotter than that lol.  We were into the 40s (I'm pretty sure that is well over 100 if converted).

Archangel - thanks for the continued support.  Mucho appreciated.

Rissole, it goes great thank you.  Lol I can't put a dumbell down my pants, or else they'd fall down!! and i don't think people would appreciate me pulling out the dumbells out of my pants, would look kinda funny lol.

Fish - Heyo I'm still here buddy.  Where abouts in Canada are you?  British Columbia? Priairies???

I'm giving this journal a rest.  My schedule has been hectic with work + volunteering.  So what I plan on doing is stopping by from time to time and post my lifts.  Every week or 2 hopefully.  Once school starts, this is going to slow down for sure.  I now know how Deadbolt felt when he had his crazy schedule


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2005)

Well man, we miss you! Rest assured of that, and naw, I was in Ideeho. We'll be around, so, pop on in whenever you miss the peanut gallery!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2005)

Yea it aint easy huh?!

What are you volly for?  FD...EMS...PD?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 18, 2005)

No way my bro Al's journal gonna fade away...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

We will be here for you my Friend!!! GOD Bless!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Al, how are your w/os going?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

We be waitin!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Fish, thanks for hanging in ther ebuddy.  To be honest with you, I haven't worked out since the last time I've posted.  Taken a huge hiatus but i'm going to change this starting next week (after i buy a new gym membership of course).  I'm done volunteering now (thankfully....my shifts were between 7am-midnight).

If I get the chance, I'll start posting up here again!  But first, to buy myself a membership on Monday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey Fish, thanks for hanging in ther ebuddy.  To be honest with you, I haven't worked out since the last time I've posted.  Taken a huge hiatus but i'm going to change this starting next week (after i buy a new gym membership of course).  I'm done volunteering now (thankfully....my shifts were between 7am-midnight).
> 
> If I get the chance, I'll start posting up here again!  But first, to buy myself a membership on Monday.


Glad to hear your coming back!!!  What were you volunteering for?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

Welcome back, Al!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Yay!!!! Al's Comeback!!!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 12, 2005)

I was volunteering from my frosh week, so that was kind of hectic.  But i got to meet a lot of people which was good.

I bought my gym membership today, I just have to wait for it to be activated.  Then i can start training and hopefully posting here inbetween classes


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome back my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Yay!!!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys.  I figure I'm going to sneak in 2 workout sessions sometime this week.  I'll be doing simple light full-body workouts.  Then on MOnday I'll start P/RR/S again but I'll start it off using RR week.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Good call on starting with RR, P is WAY too stressful on the joints.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 15, 2005)

Well i went to the gym, I changed plans last minute deciding to do upper body and lower body instead of 2 full body workouts.  I took it very easy at first, but I realized how out of shape I really am.  Nothing impressive about the weights I've used, my strength might have dropped a bit, but I'm not too sure.  I'll keep it positive.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Well i went to the gym, I changed plans last minute deciding to do upper body and lower body instead of 2 full body workouts.  I took it very easy at first, but I realized how out of shape I really am.  Nothing impressive about the weights I've used, my strength might have dropped a bit, but I'm not too sure.  I'll keep it positive.


  

So you gonna be bulking or cutting?  You following the standard routine or devised your own?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Well i went to the gym, I changed plans last minute deciding to do upper body and lower body instead of 2 full body workouts. I took it very easy at first, but I realized how out of shape I really am. Nothing impressive about the weights I've used, my strength might have dropped a bit, but I'm not too sure. I'll keep it positive.


 Don't sweat it, Al.  Just glad to see you back at it!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey thanks you guys....

Deadbolt, since its a short week for me...I'm not starting P/RR/S until next week when I can workout 4 days a week.

These first 2 workouts I'm just making up my own upper/lower body split.  Playing it by ear mostly.  If i don't think I'm ready on monday to start with RR chest, I might continue this upper/lower split until I am ready.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey thanks you guys....
> 
> Deadbolt, since its a short week for me...I'm not starting P/RR/S until next week when I can workout 4 days a week.
> 
> These first 2 workouts I'm just making up my own upper/lower body split. Playing it by ear mostly. If i don't think I'm ready on monday to start with RR chest, I might continue this upper/lower split until I am ready.


 Sounds like you are getting things under control quickly.  How's you intake been since you've been gone?


----------



## Alaric (Sep 16, 2005)

THanks Pylon.  HOnestly, my intake has been horrible.  I'm sure I've slowed my metabolish down a whole lot.  I'm weighing in around 185-187 lbs, but I don't look any fatter.  

I worked out my back/legs again today.  Wow, for my first set I did 20 rep squats, never done those before (failed at 17-18 last time), but I managed to hit up 21.  I was only using 135, but its still an accomplishment for me, didn't see that one coming


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Alaric? Glad to have you back, anything we can do to help with your routine, let us know!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol, 20 rep squats... How was it? They kinda scare me...


----------



## Alaric (Sep 17, 2005)

Aye, thanks for the offer Archangel!!  Appreciate it!

Fish, the 20 rep squats were scary because I wasn't using a spot.  I was actually going for 6-8 reps, but then I figured to keep pushing.  Lol, but I'm just glad I managed to complete them.  Boy, am i sore today though!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Ive missed seein ya around! You missed out on a lot of liftin, and a little drama. Archie got in a car accident (not his fault) Deadbolt is crazy (as always), G-dub hurt his back, (THE MAN IS A GRANDFATHER, I dont blame him, lol) And thats basically it.

OH, Archie, Pylon and I are all on HIT now, so, if you're interested, talk to one of the big fellah's, they'll help you out some.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Deadbolt is crazy (as always)


 lol

Sup Al where the hell are ya!  20 rep squats are killer man....try doing speed squats those are tuff to!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ive missed seein ya around! You missed out on a lot of liftin, and a little drama. Archie got in a car accident (not his fault) Deadbolt is crazy (as always), G-dub hurt his back, (THE MAN IS A GRANDFATHER, I dont blame him, lol) And thats basically it.
> 
> OH, Archie, Pylon and I are all on HIT now, so, if you're interested, talk to one of the big fellah's, they'll help you out some.



Oh wow, thanks for filling me in on that.  Is Archie okay?

Poor G-Dub, hope he recovers soon.  THanks for the offer on HIT, this week I have just been doing my own thing, but I think I'll be ready to start next week!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Sup Al where the hell are ya!  20 rep squats are killer man....try doing speed squats those are tuff to!



Hey Deadbolt, i haven't been as active as i'd like to be.  School is a major bummer right now.  For some reason they're calling this the "elimination year" where 2 out of 5 students get kicked out of the program.  That gives u an idea with the workload they're giving us   

Actually, I hope to be incorporating maximum effort and dynamic effort into my p/rr/s routine starting next week.  So you can look out for some spped squats there, don't expect too much though!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Brother Alaric, keep your chin up and heart light, your doin a great job I'm sure!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Al, like Archie says, Im sure you're doin good!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks guys...I'm getting my lifts back faster than I thought.

This week alone I've done:
Bench Press - 185x10
CG Bench Press - 185x7
Pullups - I can still do them???
BB row - 155 x 6

not back 100% yet, but its getting there!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2005)

It'll come, Al.  Looking good already!


----------

